# 10,000 EIDL Today



## blu3icecream

got my 10k grant from the edil today, i put down i had 10 employees though but i dont. They can take me to court if they want, law says 10k so thats what im taking. [email protected]


----------



## RodB

Your best bet is to send that money back

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/s...tion-into-coronavirus-loan-program-2020-05-01


----------



## Zebonkey

RodB said:


> Your best bet is to send that money back


He's full of shit.


----------



## RodB

Yeah, I am pretty sure you are right.
Either full of shit or not very smart


----------



## goneubering

RodB said:


> Yeah, I am pretty sure you are right.
> Either full of shit or not very smart


Just another "new" member troll.

Ignore.


----------



## W00dbutcher

Not very smart.


----------



## blu3icecream

nothings gonna happen tbh, law says 10,000 grant and thats what i got. nothing more than that.
its unlawful for them to alter the law, if they dont have enough money to cover expenses request more from congress.


----------



## The queen 👸

blu3icecream said:


> got my 10k grant from the edil today, i put down i had 10 employees though but i dont. They can take me to court if they want, law says 10k so thats what im taking. [email protected]


Omg. Send the money back.



RodB said:


> Yeah, I am pretty sure you are right.
> Either full of shit or not very smart


Maybe both .


----------



## blu3icecream

i have a masters in finance and a business degree. i didnt lie and acquire money that i was not entitlted to under the law as written. i acquired 0 dollars as a result of simply putting down an arbituary number of employees. just a pro tip though, cuz eventually they will hand over the remainding 9,000 dollars owed to most folks.


----------



## Poopy54

blu3icecream said:


> got my 10k grant from the edil today, i put down i had 10 employees though but i dont. They can take me to court if they want, law says 10k so thats what im taking. [email protected]












And I have a head start, it's only 6:00 AM


----------



## The queen 👸

Poopy54 said:


> View attachment 457001
> 
> 
> And I have a head start, it's only 6:00 AM


And it's only early Monday .


----------



## RodB




----------



## welikecamping

Troll. Or trying for most stupid award.


----------



## RodB

welikecamping said:


> Troll. Or trying for most stupid award.


Either way I am sure office of inspector general will not take kindly to someone giving 'pro tips" online for how to cheat the system


----------



## _Tron_

OK. I'm gonna go against the grain here. I'll bet a nickel the OP is telling the truth. Not only that, but there may be a method to their madness. As best I understand it the law as written allocates [up to?] an immediate 10K payout, which is granted, to keep businesses going until the appropriate loan amount is set and funded. It is the _regulators_ that later capped the granted portion to 1K per employee after seeing how much demand there was (surprise surprise surprise [that's my Gomer Pyle imitation]). And Congress has expressed concern when the regulators put the kybosh on what it intended.

So although I must condemn the OP for taking an unfair slice of the pie (it's that much less money for businesses that really do have a large overhead to service or they die), it may not be a black&white case if it goes to court. Of course the OP will have to spend far above 10K to defend themselves in court if a prosecutor chooses to make an example of them.

And I will further add that the law(s) as written are very shortsighted. It was reckless and foolhardy to leave out means testing.


----------



## jgiun1

One piece of advice a very smart business guy told me at the ripe age of 21 (about 28 years ago) Don't ever mess with the IRS and federal government DUDE!

Good luck with that....Im sure after all the madness stops they'll go through and have the time to bust you....won't be too hard either, like next year's return.


----------



## TemptingFate

Take the money and run.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver

i am a fortune teller

i predict an audit in your future


----------



## Jon Stoppable

You don't get to invent your own remedies for administrative actions (or lack thereof). You have to sue the government for your $9K.

*If* they notice, you'll probably be awarded the $9K, and then fined $10K for fraud. Congratulations!

Exactly how many semesters of law to get a finance degree?


----------



## _Tron_

RodB said:


> View attachment 457004


And someone in this thread drops the dime on the OP in 10...9...8


----------



## RodB

Jon Stoppable said:


> You don't get to invent your own remedies for administrative actions (or lack thereof). You have to sue the government for your $9K.
> 
> *If* they notice, you'll probably be awarded the $9K, and then fined $10K for fraud. Congratulations!
> 
> Exactly how many semesters of law to get a finance degree?


I am going to guess he will be wishing it was a $10k fine &#128521;


----------



## Seamus

_Tron_ said:


> OK. I'm gonna go against the grain here. I'll bet a nickel the OP is telling the truth. Not only that, but there may be a method to their madness. As best I understand it the law as written allocates [up to?] an immediate 10K payout, which is granted, to keep businesses going until the appropriate loan amount is set and funded. It is the _regulators_ that later capped the granted portion to 1K per employee after seeing how much demand there was (surprise surprise surprise [that's my Gomer Pyle imitation]). And Congress has expressed concern when the regulators put the kybosh on what it intended.
> 
> So although I must condemn the OP for taking an unfair slice of the pie (it's that much less money for businesses that really do have a large overhead to service or they die), it may not be a black&white case if it goes to court. Of course the OP will have to spend far above 10K to defend themselves in court if a prosecutor chooses to make an example of them.
> 
> And I will further add that the law(s) as written are very shortsighted. It was reckless and foolhardy to leave out means testing.


It's actually pretty simple. The moment you write you have 10 employees it's a fraudulent application since you signed attesting to the accuracy of the information.


----------



## CarlWinslow

At least photoshop a pic of 10K in your bank account if you’re going to troll. Make the thread more interesting next time.


----------



## Seamus

blu3icecream said:


> i have a *M*masters in *F*finance and a *BS *business degree *in trolling* *from the mail order university of Haiti in Port Au Prince.*. *I *i didnt lie *Yes you did saying you had 10 employees* and acquire money that i was not entitlted to under the law as written. *You wrote "not entitled to" which is a Freudian slip from the mind of a simpleton.*


FIFY


----------



## jgiun1

Seamus said:


> FIFY


LMAO


----------



## Fusion_LUser

While I don't condone doing what the OP claims.... which we all know is a bullshit lie and there was no 10k deposit I guess if you are some down and out Uber driver with nothing to lose you may as well lie and go for the 10k.

If you wind up in jail at least you won't have to drive for Uber anymore!


----------



## UberBastid

blu3icecream said:


> unlawful for them to alter the law


"They" alter the law every day.
Right now governors across the country have suspended the bill of rights, and are enforcing their 'alteration' of the Constitution of he United States on citizens.
And they did all that without enacting Marshall Law or by any other _legal_ means.

Do you really think they can't 'alter the law' and put your ass in jail for a nickle?

Hell, the FBI 'altered the law' and imprisoned an American GENERAL, who was on the presidents cabinet!
How much resistance do you think YOU can put up? More than that General?

You have a good chance of ending up one of millions and just getting missed.
Good luck.


----------



## Reynob Moore

trolling clown


----------



## touberornottouber

Zebonkey said:


> He's full of shit.


I agree. Most likely. Whenever I see a post like this with either "new member" or sometimes even just "member" I know to take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## SHalester

and the small biz that does have 10 employees and doesn't get funding because you took it instead? Can you spell fraud?


----------



## Amos69

blu3icecream said:


> got my 10k grant from the edil today, i put down i had 10 employees though but i dont. They can take me to court if they want, *law says 10k so thats what im taking. [email protected]*


So if that is the case, then why did you choose to lie on the application?
And beyond that why did you then come here to make a thread about it?

I'm pretty sure you already know you are up to shady $hit.


----------



## The queen 👸

Fusion_LUser said:


> While I don't condone doing what the OP claims.... which we all know is a bullshit lie and there was no 10k deposit I guess if you are some down and out Uber driver with nothing to lose you may as well lie and go for the 10k.
> 
> If you wind up in jail at least you won't have to drive for Uber anymore!


I don't know how he did that .



blu3icecream said:


> i have a masters in finance and a business degree. i didnt lie and acquire money that i was not entitlted to under the law as written. i acquired 0 dollars as a result of simply putting down an arbituary number of employees. just a pro tip though, cuz eventually they will hand over the remainding 9,000 dollars owed to most folks.


So because you have a master it make you qualify to fraud the government? At least do it for millions/ billions like Bernie mad off and others. 10 k is like 3 weeks in Hawaii .


----------



## Seamus

The queen &#128120; said:


> I don't know how he did that .
> 
> 
> So because you have a master it make you qualify to fraud the government? At least do it for millions/ billions like Bernie mad off and others. 10 k is like 3 weeks in Hawaii .


Agree totally. As long as your going to commit a felony might as well make it worthwhile!:biggrin:


----------



## nurburgringsf

Its probably Sacto just trolling as usual


----------



## JaredJ

blu3icecream said:


> got my 10k grant from the edil today, i put down i had 10 employees though but i dont. They can take me to court if they want, law says 10k so thats what im taking. [email protected]


It's EIDL not edil. You committed fraud on your self-certification. It'll take time but the fed never forgets.


----------



## Seamus

JaredJ said:


> It's EIDL not edil. You committed fraud on your self-certification. It'll take time but the fed never forgets.


People have no idea how easy it is for them to catch you, it just takes a couple years to catch up. It's simple, if you have employees you have to file a 940 with the IRS. Easy matching software, the Computer says UH OH, no 940 filed for this guy. Easy peasy.



UberBastid said:


> You have a good chance of ending up one of millions and just getting missed.
> Good luck.


Some things yes and some things no. This one is really easy due to matching software. If you have employees on a payroll you must file a 940 annually with the IRS. By ss# or ein # it will most likely flag him that he claimed he has 10 employees but never filed a 940. OOOOPS. It'll take a few years to catch up though.


----------



## The queen 👸

Seamus said:


> People have no idea how easy it is for them to catch you, it just takes a couple years to catch up. It's simple, if you have employees you have to file a 940 with the IRS. Easy matching software, the Computer says UH OH, no 940 filed for this guy. Easy peasy.


Never mess with the IRS, DBI AND CIA. They will get you . Soon or later. They get you and them bam. You F UP .


----------



## TomTheAnt

Troll or not... I have a some cheap oceanfront property in Arizona you can invest that 10K on, OP. Guaranteed high yield return.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

blu3icecream said:


> got my 10k grant from the edil today, i put down i had 10 employees though but i dont. They can take me to court if they want, law says 10k so thats what im taking. [email protected]


----------



## UberBastid

The queen &#128120; said:


> Never mess with the IRS, DBI AND CIA. They will get you . Soon or later. They get you and them bam. You F UP .


and never EVER talk to the FBI.
They will let you talk till you say something that isn't right ... then BAM .... you're doing a nickle for obstruction.
Never trust a cop.
Never.

Don't talk to the authorities.
Just STFU.



Seamus said:


> It'll take a few years to catch up though.


Maybe I should do it.
Hell, I'm soon to be 67 years old.
A few years is all I got!

So, they come after me when I'm 77.
And put me in jail?

Dayam, if only I wasn't so pretty.
I mean, I won't do well in prison. 
Even old ... somebody will need a daddy ... then .. what, I gotta sleep on my back all the time?

Naw, it's not that I'm honest.
It's that the risk v. reward is off.
Bad pot odds.
Fold.


----------



## South Shore Driver

One of the first things I remember my father teaching me is two wrongs don't make a right. Somebody here is imagining that the lower advance amounts conveys a right to commit perjury.


----------



## The queen 👸

UberBastid said:


> and never EVER talk to the FBI.
> They will let you
> 
> Don't talk to the authorities.
> Just STFU.


I know.l


----------



## W00dbutcher




----------



## UberBastid

South Shore Driver said:


> One of the first things I remember my father teaching me is two wrongs don't make a right. Somebody here is imagining that the lower advance amounts conveys a right to commit perjury.


I remember once dad got called by the neighborhood pharmacist because I got caught stealing a candy bar. He came and got me, bought the candy bar and we went home.
Sat down at the kitchen table with that candy bar between us and he said, "You earned it. It's your candy bar." I looked at it like it was a dog turd.
Then he said, softly. "Ya know. I have known many professional thieves. Also, known professional con men, car thieves, even a killer. They were all professionals." Looking at the candy bar he went on, "There is no shame in being a processional outlaw. But, remember this. You'll do more time for stealing a hundred bucks because your kids are hungry, than you will stealing millions from a union pension fund. The judge (who is also a professional crook), your lawyer (crook), the jury ... none of them will respect a penny-ante thief. If you're going to be a thief, make me proud of you. We share a name, I want to see your name in a headline stating that you stole millions. I do not want to see your name on page six that reports that you're doing five years for stealing a few bucks. Steal millions - make it worth your while. It's gotta be worth it. Is what you just went thru worth that candy bar?"
I had to admit that it was not.
"Before you do something like this, think. Figure out if its worth it IF you get caught. It's ok to sit in jail knowing that you had a shot to steal a million dollars, and didn't make it. It was worth it. But, a hundred bucks? A thousand? Is it worth it? Everyone has their own number. Know yours. KNOW what your freedom is worth, before you commit it to the pot."

I've never forgotten that. I have had the opportunity to steal a lot of money ... and I won't tell you that I didn't think about it. But ... it just wasn't enough.
So, see ... its not that I'm so honest - it's that the right amount has never presented itself to me.

And, I never touched that candy bar. It sat on the kitchen table till my mom asked if I was going to pick it up. I said no. Little sister asked if she could have it and I said I didn't care and it went away.

Mom just smiled.

My parents were great teachers.


----------



## IRME4EVER

blu3icecream said:


> got my 10k grant from the edil today, i put down i had 10 employees though but i dont. They can take me to court if they want, law says 10k so thats what im taking. [email protected]


KARMA WILL GET YOU!! 
I DID MY 2019 TAXES ONLINE, 1 SAID I GET 25.00 BACK FROM STATE, 0 FROM FEDERAL, WENT TO ANOTHER SITE TO FILE, HEY THEY TOLD ME I GET 43.000 BACK FROM FEDERAL!! 
I AM NOT ABOUT TO GO TO PRISON FOR ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY!!
MY FREEDOM OF LIFE MEANS MORE!!
SCREW WITH THE GOVERNMENT, THEY WILL FIND YOU EVENTUALLY!!


----------



## nurburgringsf

UberBastid said:


> I remember once dad got called by the neighborhood pharmacist because I got caught stealing a candy bar. He came and got me, bought the candy bar and we went home.
> Sat down at the kitchen table with that candy bar between us and he said, "You earned it. It's your candy bar." I looked at it like it was a dog turd.
> Then he said, softly. "Ya know. I have known many professional thieves. Also, known professional con men, car thieves, even a killer. They were all professionals." Looking at the candy bar he went on, "There is no shame in being a processional outlaw. But, remember this. You'll do more time for stealing a hundred bucks because your kids are hungry, than you will stealing millions from a union pension fund. The judge (who is also a professional crook), your lawyer (crook), the jury ... none of them will respect a penny-ante thief. If you're going to be a thief, make me proud of you. We share a name, I want to see your name in a headline stating that you stole millions. I do not want to see your name on page six that reports that you're doing five years for stealing a few bucks. Steal millions - make it worth your while. It's gotta be worth it. Is what you just went thru worth that candy bar?"
> I had to admit that it was not.
> "Before you do something like this, think. Figure out if its worth it IF you get caught. It's ok to sit in jail knowing that you had a shot to steal a million dollars, and didn't make it. It was worth it. But, a hundred bucks? A thousand? Is it worth it? Everyone has their own number. Know yours. KNOW what your freedom is worth, before you commit it to the pot."
> 
> I've never forgotten that. I have had the opportunity to steal a lot of money ... and I won't tell you that I didn't think about it. But ... it just wasn't enough.
> So, see ... its not that I'm so honest - it's that the right amount has never presented itself to me.
> 
> And, I never touched that candy bar. It sat on the kitchen table till my mom asked if I was going to pick it up. I said no. Little sister asked if she could have it and I said I didn't care and it went away.
> 
> Mom just smiled.
> 
> My parents were great teachers.


My dad would have beaten me to within an inch of my life.


----------



## TemptingFate

UberBastid said:


> I remember once dad got called by the neighborhood pharmacist because I got caught stealing a candy bar. He came and got me, bought the candy bar and we went home.
> Sat down at the kitchen table with that candy bar between us and he said, "You earned it. It's your candy bar." I looked at it like it was a dog turd.
> Then he said, softly. "Ya know. I have known many professional thieves. Also, known professional con men, car thieves, even a killer. They were all professionals." Looking at the candy bar he went on, "There is no shame in being a processional outlaw. But, remember this. You'll do more time for stealing a hundred bucks because your kids are hungry, than you will stealing millions from a union pension fund. The judge (who is also a professional crook), your lawyer (crook), the jury ... none of them will respect a penny-ante thief. If you're going to be a thief, make me proud of you. We share a name, I want to see your name in a headline stating that you stole millions. I do not want to see your name on page six that reports that you're doing five years for stealing a few bucks. Steal millions - make it worth your while. It's gotta be worth it. Is what you just went thru worth that candy bar?"
> I had to admit that it was not.
> "Before you do something like this, think. Figure out if its worth it IF you get caught. It's ok to sit in jail knowing that you had a shot to steal a million dollars, and didn't make it. It was worth it. But, a hundred bucks? A thousand? Is it worth it? Everyone has their own number. Know yours. KNOW what your freedom is worth, before you commit it to the pot."
> 
> I've never forgotten that. I have had the opportunity to steal a lot of money ... and I won't tell you that I didn't think about it. But ... it just wasn't enough.
> So, see ... its not that I'm so honest - it's that the right amount has never presented itself to me.
> 
> And, I never touched that candy bar. It sat on the kitchen table till my mom asked if I was going to pick it up. I said no. Little sister asked if she could have it and I said I didn't care and it went away.
> 
> Mom just smiled.
> 
> My parents were great teachers.


Was this your father?


----------



## kcdrvr15

You've already committed fraud, unless you claim you don't remember  Easy solution, don't you have 10 friends, that drive ? Hire them for some "jobs" then pay them $100 per job, getting a kickback of $50 or more if they are family, just don't "Pay" any of them more than $600, and you won't have to fill out a 1099 for em as contract employees. Pay em with a check, get some or most back as cash. Just a suggestion on how to legally spend the monies on employees pay.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

New Member, this one is for you. Btw you jerk, cause of you, some other drivers didn't get the $1000 they could have used.


----------



## jonsnownothing

RodB said:


> View attachment 457004


----------



## UberBastid

TemptingFate said:


> Was this your father?
> View attachment 457333


Close.
He was both good ... and bad.
One of the nicest people you could ever meet. Would do anything to help a friend or family.
OR, he was one of the biggest ass holes you ever met, and could be dangerous.
Good thing was -- the choice was yours.

Walked off a steamer as a kid and went thru Ellis Island - shanty Irish immigrant. A coal miner and powder monkey as a teen, a trained Underwater Demolitions Expert during WW2.


----------



## 051293848

Link to apply


----------



## Working4peanuts

blu3icecream said:


> got my 10k grant from the edil today, i put down i had 10 employees though but i dont. They can take me to court if they want, law says 10k so thats what im taking. [email protected]


Busted!

https://www.wcvb.com/article/massac...fraudulently-seeking-cares-act-loans/32379599


----------



## 051293848

better source:

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/05/cor...ud-over-cares-act-ppp-small-business-aid.html


----------



## RodB

Working4peanuts said:


> Busted!
> 
> https://www.wcvb.com/article/massac...fraudulently-seeking-cares-act-loans/32379599


He lied to us..he said he was from Sacramento...

Now we know the real reason he stopped responding &#128514;

Here is the best part of the story


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

blu3icecream said:


> i have a masters in finance and a business degree. i didnt lie and acquire money that i was not entitlted to under the law as written. i acquired 0 dollars as a result of simply putting down an arbituary number of employees. just a pro tip though, cuz eventually they will hand over the remainding 9,000 dollars owed to most folks.


Yep, I got my SBA electronic deposit in my bank account today...1000.00, does that mean that there is 9,000.00 more to follow that up? I filled out an application on my smartphone just before they ran out of money the first time.

I think that OPie should plead not guilty, due to the fact that they work for Uber. And their defense would be slavery, committed by a an American corporation on their person,, all they would have to do is just take and file their taxes and show that they did not profit any money. and that the u.s. government did not protect them from such exploitation. and other words the US government allowed the violation of their civil rights.


----------



## Zibbit

RodB said:


> Your best bet is to send that money back
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/s...tion-into-coronavirus-loan-program-2020-05-01
> View attachment 456962


You're citing a news for PPP. He's applied to EIDL. Apples to oranges. EIDL funds come straigh from the SBA, it doesn't come from a federally insured lender.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

blu3icecream said:


> i have a masters in finance and a business degree.













blu3icecream said:


> arbituary


You obviously don't have an English degree. Or a computer with a shift button for that matter.


----------



## 051293848

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You obviously don't have an English degree.


I don't know what the arguments about but that English degree had me rolling &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

I love forums


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

RodB said:


> Yeah, I am pretty sure you are right.
> Either full of shit or not very smart


A. Full of shit

B. Not very smart.

C. All of the above.

My moneys on "C".


----------



## Zibbit

UberBastid said:


> I remember once dad got called by the neighborhood pharmacist because I got caught stealing a candy bar. He came and got me, bought the candy bar and we went home.
> Sat down at the kitchen table with that candy bar between us and he said, "You earned it. It's your candy bar." I looked at it like it was a dog turd.
> Then he said, softly. "Ya know. I have known many professional thieves. Also, known professional con men, car thieves, even a killer. They were all professionals." Looking at the candy bar he went on, "There is no shame in being a processional outlaw. But, remember this. You'll do more time for stealing a hundred bucks because your kids are hungry, than you will stealing millions from a union pension fund. The judge (who is also a professional crook), your lawyer (crook), the jury ... none of them will respect a penny-ante thief. If you're going to be a thief, make me proud of you. We share a name, I want to see your name in a headline stating that you stole millions. I do not want to see your name on page six that reports that you're doing five years for stealing a few bucks. Steal millions - make it worth your while. It's gotta be worth it. Is what you just went thru worth that candy bar?"
> I had to admit that it was not.
> "Before you do something like this, think. Figure out if its worth it IF you get caught. It's ok to sit in jail knowing that you had a shot to steal a million dollars, and didn't make it. It was worth it. But, a hundred bucks? A thousand? Is it worth it? Everyone has their own number. Know yours. KNOW what your freedom is worth, before you commit it to the pot."
> 
> I've never forgotten that. I have had the opportunity to steal a lot of money ... and I won't tell you that I didn't think about it. But ... it just wasn't enough.
> So, see ... its not that I'm so honest - it's that the right amount has never presented itself to me.
> 
> And, I never touched that candy bar. It sat on the kitchen table till my mom asked if I was going to pick it up. I said no. Little sister asked if she could have it and I said I didn't care and it went away.
> 
> Mom just smiled.
> 
> My parents were great teachers.


Let me get this straight...your dad didn't beat the shit out of you for stealing the candy bar and encouraged you to steal bigger? And you're proud? Yeah. Great parenting there no doubt.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Working4peanuts said:


> Busted!
> 
> https://www.wcvb.com/article/massac...fraudulently-seeking-cares-act-loans/32379599


Now they get to apply for Bologna sandwich grants.


----------



## _Tron_

Presented without comment...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-wo...ences-could-result.396529/page-3#post-6196073


----------



## akwunomy

The best advice...just be creative...

When I drive...I jot down my mileage and forward to my wife....she will make a spreadsheet and compute the mileage...

I think that count as an employee...I can pay her and the money will still be in the house...

Everyday...many businesses take advantage of loophole in the tax code and save lots of money...

Whatever you are doing...just figure out a reasonable way to protect yourself:


kcdrvr15 said:


> You've already committed fraud, unless you claim you don't remember :wink: Easy solution, don't you have 10 friends, that drive ? Hire them for some "jobs" then pay them $100 per job, getting a kickback of $50 or more if they are family, just don't "Pay" any of them more than $600, and you won't have to fill out a 1099 for em as contract employees. Pay em with a check, get some or most back as cash. Just a suggestion on how to legally spend the monies on employees pay.


----------



## nightshaadow

RodB said:


> Your best bet is to send that money back
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/s...tion-into-coronavirus-loan-program-2020-05-01
> View attachment 456962


Just send it to me and I will take care of it.&#129297;


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

Zibbit said:


> Let me get this straight...your dad didn't beat the shit out of you for stealing the candy bar and encouraged you to steal bigger? And you're proud? Yeah. Great parenting there no doubt.


----------



## hpdriver

Feds just arrested a guy who applied for 540k in loans with fake employees


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Quicksilver 5 5 5 said:


>


And my favorite Tom Petty song.


----------



## Bubsie

akwunomy said:


> The best advice...just be creative...
> 
> When I drive...I jot down my mileage and forward to my wife....she will make a spreadsheet and compute the mileage...
> 
> I think that count as an employee...I can pay her and the money will still be in the house...


Yeah, this would be fraud. Is a possible $1k worth that to you?


----------



## SHalester

akwunomy said:


> I think that count as an employee.


...where is the payroll check?


----------



## Jon Stoppable

SHalester said:


> ...where is the payroll check?


And the payroll taxes and filings ... you CAN hire your spouse as an employee if you are a sole proprietor, but the net is you'd be out the unemployment tax and you'd have way more paperwork to file as a benefit. So you won't find a lot of people that have done that. There are some situations where you'd get a larger benefit, like maybe child care credit if your spouse wasn't otherwise employed, or maybe if they need the social security credits, or wanted to make their own retirement contributions ...

Correction: not subject to FUTA. So, you're clear to do it if you're in a weird mood. But I don't think it works for PPP ex post facto.

https://www.irs.gov/businesses/small-businesses-self-employed/married-couples-in-business


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

blu3icecream said:


> got my 10k grant from the edil today, i put down i had 10 employees though but i dont. They can take me to court if they want, law says 10k so thats what im taking. [email protected]





blu3icecream said:


> got my 10k grant from the edil today, i put down i had 10 employees though but i dont. They can take me to court if they want, law says 10k so thats what im taking. [email protected]


EDIL WILL PAY ONLY 11,000 dollars to A proprietor/ contractor. One can apply again later for the remaining 15 grand. You will have to repay the EDIL but not the PPP in which that loan takes care of your employees. If you stiff the PPP you go to prison on Fed time.



blu3icecream said:


> got my 10k grant from the edil today, i put down i had 10 employees though but i dont. They can take me to court if they want, law says 10k so thats what im taking. [email protected]


----------



## jgiun1

Quicksilver 5 5 5 said:


> EDIL WILL PAY ONLY 11,000 dollars to A proprietor/ contractor. One can apply again later for the remaining 15 grand. You will have to repay the EDIL but not the PPP in which that loan takes care of your employees. If you stiff the PPP you go to prison on Fed time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 509004


I can already see this
...."On this episode of Amercian greed"


----------



## Phoenix123

Well if he was in a targeted area he would be getting his 10K the right way... 

They have started sending email for the targeted EIDL advance which will get you the 10,000 or the balance, so if you listed 1 employee and got 1000.... 9000 is on the way if you are in a targeted area...


----------



## nurburgringsf

Phoenix123 said:


> Well if he was in a targeted area he would be getting his 10K the right way...
> 
> They have started sending email for the targeted EIDL advance which will get you the 10,000 or the balance, so if you listed 1 employee and got 1000.... 9000 is on the way if you are in a targeted area...


I completed the targeted EIDL advance to get the remaining 9k.

Thing is on the application, I put 0 employees if I remember correctly. We are sole proprietor/contractors and we don't employ anyone. Thats why I put 0.

Hopefully that doesn't delay the application...


----------



## jonsnownothing

got my EIDL loan last year, hoping Biden does me and everyone else a solid and forgive it


----------



## Chinazac

nurburgringsf said:


> I completed the targeted EIDL advance to get the remaining 9k.
> 
> Thing is on the application, I put 0 employees if I remember correctly. We are sole proprietor/contractors and we don't employ anyone. Thats why I put 0.
> 
> Hopefully that doesn't delay the application...


Hello! How did you get into the process as I heard that Uber drivers are not being targeted for ZEIDL Advance? Or I missed something?


----------



## Daisey77

Chinazac said:


> Hello! How did you get into the process as I heard that Uber drivers are not being targeted for ZEIDL Advance? Or I missed something?


For those who got less than $10,000 last year or got $0 because they were out of the advance money, may be able to get paid out the entire ten thousand if they qualify. You don't contact them. they will contact you supposingly if you qualify. In order to qualify you have to be in a low-income community and have suffered from a 30% loss in business



nurburgringsf said:


> I completed the targeted EIDL advance to get the remaining 9k.
> 
> Thing is on the application, I put 0 employees if I remember correctly. We are sole proprietor/contractors and we don't employ anyone. Thats why I put 0.
> 
> Hopefully that doesn't delay the application...


San Fran is considered a low-income community?


----------



## Chinazac

Daisey77 said:


> For those who got less than $10,000 last year or got $0 because they were out of the advance money, may be able to get paid out the entire ten thousand if they qualify. You don't contact them. they will contact you supposingly if you qualify. In order to qualify you have to be in a low-income community and have suffered from a 30% loss in business
> 
> 
> San Fran is considered a low-income community?


I got 1000 Advance. Don't know if I belongs to a low- income community. Sure I have suffered 40% loss. I was aware of the emailing thing, just didn't understand how someone who posted earlier ended up getting it. Now I guess we just have to wait to have the luck.


----------



## Daisey77

Chinazac said:


> I got 1000 Advance. Don't know if I belongs to a low- income community. Sure I have suffered 40% loss. I was aware of the emailing thing, just didn't understand how someone who posted earlier ended up getting it. Now I guess we just have to wait to have the luck. is sending out emails


The SBA is sending out emails to applicants that live in low-income community informing them they're able to apply for the remaining balance of 10,000


----------



## Chinazac

Pls forgive me for bringing up all sorts of questions. I’m about to file the new return. Tried to understand how my AGI cones out by looking at the 1040 form. I don’t know if I understanding is correct or not. Do we subtract our benefits income (1099-G) from our Total Income ( here mine is just Uber income 1099-k ), then it comes out of the Taxable income? If so , in this case mine would be negative number because my pandemic unemployment benefit amount is way more than my Uber earning in 2020. Pls see attached and help me understand this.


----------



## Amos69

There is a tax section of this forum


----------



## Chinazac

Amos69 said:


> There is a tax section of this forum


Sry, I searched the keyword Tax, it didn't come out anything. Could you pls show me the link ?


----------



## Amos69

Chinazac said:


> Sry, I searched the keyword Tax, it didn't come out anything. Could you pls show me the link ?











Taxes


1099 income, deductions, and the IRS.




www.uberpeople.net





Lots of great information in there and a couple of actual tax professionals too


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Or scroll down on the front page for the "Taxes" forum. Here's a very good one: https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/tax-season-is-upon-us-ask-me-whatever.377254/


----------



## Chinazac

Thank you !


----------



## Daisey77

Okay who has received the email for the targeted advance? Even better yet, who drives for Lyft and has done the application for the Target advance? I am Praying there's an easier way to list our monthly gross income for the last 2 years than what I'm thinking is needed to be done. Actually either one is going to be a nightmare if you didn't get a 1099-k. For me that's just Lyft who also happens to be the one company who doesn't tell you what they charge our customers. Anyone do this application yet with any insight? Also I cannot get my numbers to come out on point. I'm about $900 off from my annual gross in 2019


----------



## Lordridley

Daisey77 said:


> Okay who has received the email for the targeted advance? Even better yet, who drives for Lyft and has done the application for the Target advance? I am Praying there's an easier way to list our monthly gross income for the last 2 years than what I'm thinking is needed to be done. Actually either one is going to be a nightmare if you didn't get a 1099-k. For me that's just Lyft who also happens to be the one company who doesn't tell you what they charge our customers. Anyone do this application yet with any insight? Also I cannot get my numbers to come out on point. I'm about $900 off from my annual gross in 2019


I am still thinking if I am considered living in a low-income hood. Is there any way to determine whether or not I live in a low-income hood? Thank you!


----------



## Daisey77

Lordridley said:


> I am still thinking if I am considered living in a low-income hood. Is there any way to determine whether or not I live in a low-income hood? Thank you!


I don't think so. I tried finding out for myself as well. From my understanding they're just sending an email to the folks that live in a low-income community. How they're determining what qualifies as a low income community? no clue.


----------



## tohunt4me

Daisey77 said:


> I don't think so. I tried finding out for myself as well. From my understanding they're just sending an email to the folks that live in a low-income community. How they're determining what qualifies as a low income community? no clue.


Sounds RACIST !


----------



## Daisey77

tohunt4me said:


> Sounds RACIST !


you mean discriminatory? And just for clarification, you're talking about the SBA right?


----------



## nurburgringsf

Daisey77 said:


> Okay who has received the email for the targeted advance? Even better yet, who drives for Lyft and has done the application for the Target advance? I am Praying there's an easier way to list our monthly gross income for the last 2 years than what I'm thinking is needed to be done. Actually either one is going to be a nightmare if you didn't get a 1099-k. For me that's just Lyft who also happens to be the one company who doesn't tell you what they charge our customers. Anyone do this application yet with any insight? Also I cannot get my numbers to come out on point. I'm about $900 off from my annual gross in 2019


I don't drive lyft. But I did a bit of door dash in 2020 and didnt earn enough to get a 1099k, I got a 1099NEC instead which does not show what you earned month by month and on which month.

So what I did was just divide the total earned by the amount of months I worked. And put in the divided amounts in the months I was most active.

I just hope I didn't screw up where the application asked for the amount of employees. I thought as independent contractors/sole proprietors, we are supposed to put 0 employees (seems right as we are not hiring anyone). But then again some people put 1 employee. I put 0.

Thats my only gripe about the application. And one of the disclaimers before the application specifically said to not screw up anywhere in the application or else you won't receive the money since the money is running out fast. (as in the money would run out by the time or after they send you back the application asking for you to fix something).


----------



## UberBastid

Lordridley said:


> I am still thinking if I am considered living in a low-income hood. Is there any way to determine whether or not I live in a low-income hood? Thank you!


Well, if you live in a place where the kids have to sleep in the bathtub because of the possibility of a stray shot ... you might live in a low-income hood.
If you live in a place where you can't keep hubcaps on your car ... you might live in a low-income hood.
If you live in a place where your Christmas decorations get stolen ... you might live in a low-income hood.
If you live in a place where people think The Last Supper was when you ran out of food stamps ... you might live in a low-income hood.

If you live in a place where {FILL IN THE BLANK} ... you might live in a low-income hood.


----------



## Daisey77

nurburgringsf said:


> I don't drive lyft. But I did a bit of door dash in 2020 and didnt earn enough to get a 1099k, I got a 1099NEC instead which does not show what you earned month by month and on which month.
> 
> So what I did was just divide the total earned by the amount of months I worked. And put in the divided amounts in the months I was most active.
> 
> I just hope I didn't screw up where the application asked for the amount of employees. I thought as independent contractors/sole proprietors, we are supposed to put 0 employees (seems right as we are not hiring anyone). But then again some people put 1 employee. I put 0.
> 
> Thats my only gripe about the application. And one of the disclaimers before the application specifically said to not screw up anywhere in the application or else you won't receive the money since the money is running out fast. (as in the money would run out by the time or after they send you back the application asking for you to fix something).


The 1099 NEC doesn't have your total income though. They are only for non credit card transactions. So all your credit card transactions are not included on the NEC. The Problem with Lyft is, they refuse to tell us what they charge our customers. So unless you qualify for a 1099-k it's almost impossible to get an accurate number, which things such as these loans require. Lyft provides a weekly summary of the total amount charged to customers for the week. so you literally have to go into every week download the summary and then add up the gross amount listed on every summary. On the weeks where a month ends and a new one begins, it's impossible to figure out what portion of the gross earnings belong to which month. For January 2021, Uber, you literally have to go into every single ride, click the details for your earnings and then scroll down and click on more details to get the gross amount and you have to do this on every single ride you gave. There is no monthly gross amount anywhere besides the 1099-k that comes out at the end of the year.

I put one employee. The only reason I did that is because I know that's what I did on the original application. So I just wanted to keep it consistent. I don't know what the right or wrong answer is to that


----------



## Amos69

UberBastid said:


> Well, if you live in a place where the kids have to sleep in the bathtub because of the possibility of a stray shot ... you might live in a low-income hood.
> If you live in a place where you can't keep hubcaps on your car ... you might live in a low-income hood.
> If you live in a place where your Christmas decorations get stolen ... you might live in a low-income hood.
> If you live in a place where people think The Last Supper was when you ran out of food stamps ... you might live in a low-income hood.
> 
> If you live in a place where {FILL IN THE BLANK} ... you might live in a low-income hood.


Most bathtubs now are fiberglass and have been for a long time. If you ain't got a clawfoot tub it ain't metal


----------



## Reynob Moore

what are these deranged maniacs considering to be a "low income" community? This is arguably the most asinine shit Ive ever heard


----------



## nurburgringsf

Reynob Moore said:


> what are these deranged maniacs considering to be a "low income" community? This is arguably the most asinine shit Ive ever heard


Biden is not Bernie or Yang. He has 30 years of reconciling with republicans of fiscal matters. Especially over fiscal matters.


----------



## Daisey77

Ok I think I have figured out how to tell if we are in low-income communities.. Below is the link to click on. 
1.Click on this link 
https://censusreporter.org/
2. scroll down and click on "poverty"

3. Click on the three lines in the top right corner

4. Enter your address

5. Different info will pop up including your census tract number.

6. Click on your tract number and it will bring up all the democraphics for your community.

7. scroll down towards the bottom and it'll give you the proverty numbers

Hope this helps!


----------



## UberBastid

nurburgringsf said:


> Biden is not Bernie or Yang. He has 30 years of reconciling with republicans of fiscal matters. Especially over fiscal matters.


Yes, Joe is here now.
We will be just fine
Everything is going to be ok.


----------



## Oscar Levant

blu3icecream said:


> got my 10k grant from the edil today, i put down i had 10 employees though but i dont. They can take me to court if they want, law says 10k so thats what im taking. [email protected]


Some have been prosecuted for fraud, you are aware of this? I'd be very careful, if I were you.
Moreover, you just admitted to being a thief. the law says you get what your actual situation applies to, which, may, or may not be, $10k.

I've had to deal with the DOJ and the IRS on finance matters a few times in my life. The lessoned I learned years ago, taught to me by my father, 'never lie to the government, often they already know the answers to questions they might ask, and you can expect it". Because of that fact, I've told the truth, kept honest records and produced them, and that has saved me a world of worry.


----------



## nurburgringsf

Anyone else got theirs yet? I got pwned pretty hard with a 75+ percent loss in income and live in the ghetto.

Wonder why theyre taking so long...


----------



## Daisey77

nurburgringsf said:


> Anyone else got theirs yet? I got pwned pretty hard with a 75+ percent loss in income and live in the ghetto.
> 
> Wonder why theyre taking so long...


I got the email and did the application. I only had one 8 week period that showed >30% loss. I think I had five months that demonstrated the revenue loss but only one period where it was 8 weeks. I got the email back on February 10th I believe and submitted everything within 24 hours. Haven't heard anything since. Have you got the email yet?


----------



## UberBastid

nurburgringsf said:


> Anyone else got theirs yet? I got pwned pretty hard with a 75+ percent loss in income and live in the ghetto.
> 
> Wonder why theyre taking so long...





Daisey77 said:


> I got the email and did the application. I only had one 8 week period that showed >30% loss. I think I had five months that demonstrated the revenue loss but only one period where it was 8 weeks. I got the email back on February 10th I believe and submitted everything within 24 hours. Haven't heard anything since. Have you got the email yet?


Wait a minute .. one of you is in California and the other in Colorado ... think your UI systems may be different?

Apples vs Oranges


----------



## Daisey77

UberBastid said:


> Wait a minute .. one of you is in California and the other in Colorado ... think your UI systems may be different?
> 
> Apples vs Oranges


Well I assumed he was talking about the $10,000 targeted Advance since that's what the title of the thread is LOL maybe I'm wrong but he should clarify if it was unemployment


----------



## UberBastid

Daisey77 said:


> Well I assumed he was talking about the $10,000 targeted Advance since that's what the title of the thread is LOL maybe I'm wrong but he should clarify if it was unemployment


I admit I don't know anything about it ... but is it being administered by the state? Or is is strictly a fed thing. It looks to me like most of this stuff is being given to the states to distribute thru their systems. 
EIDL is different?


----------



## Phoenix123

I got the email

https://uberpeople.net/threads/highest-you-made-in-a-month.430257/
You can check it out there


----------



## nurburgringsf

Daisey77 said:


> Well I assumed he was talking about the $10,000 targeted Advance since that's what the title of the thread is LOL maybe I'm wrong but he should clarify if it was unemployment


I'm definitely referring to the targeted advance.

I just got the email to sign the 4506-t form.

Now it shouldn't be too long I guess.

Yea I'm not sure about your situation. As for me I got pwned so hard. Way more than (30% or greater loss).
I don't even remember what the condition was. Was it a demonstrated loss of 30% or greater for all 8 months since your first SBA loan (April-May 2020).

I didn't even bother to read the conditional part because I know I suffered a massive loss of way more than 30% in all of those months since my first SBA loan.

I think since you only suffered 8weeks of a 30% or greater, you should get some amount. Just not the full 9000$ i think. Idk... That would suck. 2000$ today is huge for most people.


----------



## Daisey77

UberBastid said:


> I admit I don't know anything about it ... but is it being administered by the state? Or is is strictly a fed thing. It looks to me like most of this stuff is being given to the states to distribute thru their systems.
> EIDL is different?


It's administered by the small business administration, SBA. This is part of the EIDL loan. The expanded the loan programs last year with the Cares Act. The big ones they were talking about where the EIDL and the PPP. The EIDL had originally offered a $10,000 advance which they quickly reduced to $1,000 per employee. When the extension passed on December 26th, they allotted funds to pay the $9000 difference to borrowers who got partial advances or did not get any advance due to lack of funding. However there are certain qualifications they have implemented. We've been instructed to not contact them. They will contact us. So everyone's been waiting for the email. You have to live in a low-income community and you have to be able to prove you suffered from at least 30% laws demonstrated by at least eight consecutive weeks.


Phoenix123 said:


> I got the email
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/highest-you-made-in-a-month.430257/
> You can check it out there


When did you submit your application? Have you heard anything?


nurburgringsf said:


> I'm definitely referring to the targeted advance.
> 
> I just got the email to sign the 4506-t form.
> 
> Now it shouldn't be too long I guess.
> 
> Yea I'm not sure about your situation. As for me I got pwned so hard. Way more than (30% or greater loss).
> I don't even remember what the condition was. Was it a demonstrated loss of 30% or greater for all 8 months since your first SBA loan (April-May 2020).
> 
> I didn't even bother to read the conditional part because I know I suffered a massive loss of way more than 30% in all of those months since my first SBA loan.
> 
> I think since you only suffered 8weeks of a 30% or greater, you should get some amount. Just not the full 9000$ i think. Idk... That would suck. 2000$ today is huge for most people.


How long after you submitted your application did you get the request to submit the 4506-t form? I had to do that for the original loan approval. So I'm not sure I'll have to do that again.

You just had to demonstrate a 30% decrease in Revenue for 8 consecutive weeks anytime between April 1st up to the date you applied a couple weeks ago. Also live in a low-income community.


----------



## Phoenix123

Daisey77 said:


> It's administered by the small business administration, SBA. This is part of the EIDL loan. The expanded the loan programs last year with the Cares Act. The big ones they were talking about where the EIDL and the PPP. The EIDL had originally offered a $10,000 advance which they quickly reduced to $1,000 per employee. When the extension passed on December 26th, they allotted funds to pay the $9000 difference to borrowers who got partial advances or did not get any advance due to lack of funding. However there are certain qualifications they have implemented. We've been instructed to not contact them. They will contact us. So everyone's been waiting for the email. You have to live in a low-income community and you have to be able to prove you suffered from at least 30% laws demonstrated by at least eight consecutive weeks.
> 
> When did you submit your application? Have you heard anything?
> 
> How long after you submitted your application did you get the request to submit the 4506-t form? I had to do that for the original loan approval. So I'm not sure I'll have to do that again.
> 
> You just had to demonstrate a 30% decrease in Revenue for 8 consecutive weeks anytime between April 1st up to the date you applied a couple weeks ago. Also live in a low-income community.


About 2 weeks or so, they had just started sending out emails on 02/01


----------



## Daisey77

Phoenix123 said:


> About 2 weeks or so, they had just started sending out emails on 02/01


 yeah I knew that. I got my email on February 10th and I submitted the paperwork that same day or the next day. Including earnings for every month for the last 25 months. I was hoping you were ahead of me and had already heard from them so I had some timeline to Gage off of&#128513;


----------



## Phoenix123

Daisey77 said:


> yeah I knew that. I got my email on February 10th and I submitted the paperwork that same day or the next day. Including earnings for every month for the last 25 months. I was hoping you were ahead of me and had already heard from them so I had some timeline to Gage off of&#128513;


I am monitoring YouTube and #eidl / #targetedeidl and so far no one has gotten anything, but all of us have seem to have gotten this email to go to the portal to allow them access to our taxes


----------



## nurburgringsf

Phoenix123 said:


> I am monitoring YouTube and #eidl / #targetedeidl and so far no one has gotten anything, but all of us have seem to have gotten this email to go to the portal to allow them access to our taxes


Bruh i live in the most dangerous top20 zip codes in the bay area. And i got hit close to 90% income lost.

The government should def have our back.

Before the pandemic, just 500$ disposable income was the average for literally 50-70% of americans.


----------



## Daisey77

Phoenix123 said:


> I am monitoring YouTube and #eidl / #targetedeidl and so far no one has gotten anything, but all of us have seem to have gotten this email to go to the portal to allow them access to our taxes


I just got my email today telling me to go to the portal and sign so they can request my 2019 taxes. things are moving!


----------



## nurburgringsf

Daisey77 said:


> I just got my email today telling me to go to the portal and sign so they can request my 2019 taxes. things are moving!


No matter what anyoje says, 2000$ to 9000$ to sole proprietors/rideshare drivers is fckin huge. We are the literal backbone of this economy.


----------



## RobLinn

nurburgringsf said:


> No matter what anyoje says, 2000$ to 9000$ to sole proprietors/rideshare drivers is fckin huge. We are the literal backbone of this economy.


Wait till the new stimulus package is passed
There is a 2nd round of the Targeted EIDL of $5,000 tucked into it

Same requirements as the current Targeted EIDL except they increase the "Loss" to 50% up from 30%

More free Cheese &#128521;


----------



## Phoenix123

I


RobLinn said:


> Wait till the new stimulus package is passed
> There is a 2nd round of the Targeted EIDL of $5,000 tucked into it
> 
> Same requirements as the current Targeted EIDL except they increase the "Loss" to 50% up from 30%
> 
> More free Cheese &#128521;


Yepppppp...
I did not have a 50% loss though.. I barely had a 30%loss as I continued to operate and actually made more this year than Last year &#129335;&#127998;‍♂


----------



## RobLinn

Phoenix123 said:


> I
> 
> Yepppppp...
> I did not have a 50% loss though.. I barely had a 30%loss as I continued to operate and actually made more this year than Last year &#129335;&#127998;‍♂


After April 1st I showed a 99% decrease (sitting on that sweet PUA Cheese) so I should be good to go for that extra $5K
Hearing some interesting PPP rumors about the formula they use changing (Can't Verify yet)


----------



## Phoenix123

RobLinn said:


> After April 1st I showed a 99% decrease (sitting on that sweet PUA Cheese) so I should be good to go for that extra $5K
> Hearing some interesting PPP rumors about the formula they use changing (Can't Verify yet)


Its been confirmed, there is a FACT sheet on the SBA website. They are using GROSS vs NET...

Yes its very beautiful

No PUA for me, I have another full time gig along with this side Hustle, & blessed to still be employed


----------



## nurburgringsf

RobLinn said:


> Wait till the new stimulus package is passed
> There is a 2nd round of the Targeted EIDL of $5,000 tucked into it
> 
> Same requirements as the current Targeted EIDL except they increase the "Loss" to 50% up from 30%
> 
> More free Cheese &#128521;


Thats even better news. I see you did some accounting/lawyer work lol. Anyhow, I suffered close a 90% dip in income from early 2020 to early 2021.

Meanwhile, I personally know some people seriously struggling even at this moment and it breaks my heart.

On a side note its sad how Canada has universal healthcare for its citizens and theyre paying monthly no questions asked for citizens to stay home.


----------



## Sodium101

nurburgringsf said:


> I completed the targeted EIDL advance to get the remaining 9k.
> 
> Thing is on the application, I put 0 employees if I remember correctly. We are sole proprietor/contractors and we don't employ anyone. Thats why I put 0.
> 
> Hopefully that doesn't delay the application...


I just got the targeted email today and listed 1 as I'm the sole proprietor. Are we suppose to put 0 or 1? Does anyone have a screen shot of the online application? I already submitted mine.


----------



## nurburgringsf

Sodium101 said:


> I just got the targeted email today and listed 1 as I'm the sole proprietor. Are we suppose to put 0 or 1? Does anyone have a screen shot of the online application? I already submitted mine.


Yea super confusing. I put 0. I don't employee ANYONE. Neither do these other ants I am presuming (unless theyre literally hiring lesser ants to hold up signs, even then there is a sophisticated algorithm that assigns riders to drivers nearby) I am a programmer myself. After all of those tens of thousands of line of code its easy to forget those crucial dozen or so lines of code that will remind the user not to forget (with an included 'string' reminding what the objective engineering objectives were in the first place).

In this case. I might've just forgotten as an individual. But if I were programming, that is a small detail I would never skip.

Thats why every developer keeps his or her phone 24/7. You **** up somwhere and its either YOU or Your team. Now it will take a will to find where the error happened. (In the midst of those tens of thousands of lines of code).

The serious problem with every app or website is that the developer doesn't know exactly what the end user wants nor the business owner/admin.


----------



## Daisey77

RobLinn said:


> Wait till the new stimulus package is passed
> There is a 2nd round of the Targeted EIDL of $5,000 tucked into it
> 
> Same requirements as the current Targeted EIDL except they increase the "Loss" to 50% up from 30%
> 
> More free Cheese &#128521;


More free cheese? Or less free cheese? $5,000 down from $9,000 is less and since the requirements go up to 50% I'm guessing less people qualify. I'll stick with my 9000 at 30% Thank you &#128513;


RobLinn said:


> After April 1st I showed a 99% decrease (sitting on that sweet PUA Cheese) so I should be good to go for that extra $5K
> Hearing some interesting PPP rumors about the formula they use changing (Can't Verify yet)


Yeah but that unemployment counts as income. So you have a higher overall profit than most years. Especially if you didn't drive to have the mileage deduction



Phoenix123 said:


> Its been confirmed, there is a FACT sheet on the SBA website. They are using GROSS vs NET...
> 
> Yes its very beautiful
> 
> No PUA for me, I have another full time gig along with this side Hustle, & blessed to still be employed


For PPP or EIDL


Sodium101 said:


> I just got the targeted email today and listed 1 as I'm the sole proprietor. Are we suppose to put 0 or 1? Does anyone have a screen shot of the online application? I already submitted mine.


I think I listed one just because I know I did on my original application


----------



## Phoenix123

Daisey77 said:


> More free cheese? Or less free cheese? $5,000 down from $9,000 is less and since the requirements go up to 50% I'm guessing less people qualify. I'll stick with my 9000 at 30% Thank you &#128513;
> 
> Yeah but that unemployment counts as income. So you have a higher overall profit than most years. Especially if you didn't drive to have the mileage deduction
> 
> For PPP or EIDL
> 
> I think I listed one just because I know I did on my original application


PPP


----------



## Daisey77

Phoenix123 said:


> PPP


What the shit? Mine was just deposited yesterday. When did this new thing start?


----------



## Phoenix123

Your what got deposited yesterday???


----------



## Sodium101

Daisey77 said:


> Yeah but that unemployment counts as income. So you have a higher overall profit than most years.


I put $0 income from April 2020 - Feb 2021 even tho I'm on PUA. Hope thats right and I don't end up in prison next to Buba  Some peeps on reddit stated UI is not business income?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/EIDL/comments/laxob3


----------



## Phoenix123

Sodium101 said:


> I put $0 income from April 2020 - Feb 2021 even tho I'm on PUA. Hope thats right and I don't end up in prison next to Buba  Some peeps on reddit stated UI is not business income?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/EIDL/comments/laxob3


UI is not business income... Its Taxable but most def not business income.
Just the same as W-2 income is not Business Income ( separate forms )
I would argue that you are ok in how you reported.


----------



## RobLinn

Daisey77 said:


> More free cheese? Or less free cheese? $5,000 down from $9,000 is less and since the requirements go up to 50% I'm guessing less people qualify. I'll stick with my 9000 at 30% Thank you &#128513;
> 
> Yeah but that unemployment counts as income. So you have a higher overall profit than most years. Especially if you didn't drive to have the mileage deduction
> 
> For PPP or EIDL
> 
> I think I listed one just because I know I did on my original application


The Targeted EIDL right now is the extra $9,000
The new stimulus package includes an additional EIDL grant for $5,000 (based on more than a 50% decrease in business income)

The PUA is not business income

They base any EIDL or PPP on business income not w-2 or 1099-G


----------



## Sodium101

SBA is moving fast. 10pm Thurs invite email for Targeted EIDL. 1.30pm Friday email recieved to sign the IRS Form 4506-T (Request for Transcript of Tax Return). Review and sign documents = IRS Form 4506-T

Just to make sure, we ants are the "Sole Proprietor" correct?


----------



## Phoenix123

Sodium101 said:


> SBA is moving fast. 10pm Thurs invite email for Targeted EIDL. 1.30pm Friday email recieved to sign the IRS Form 4506-T (Request for Transcript of Tax Return).
> 
> Just to make sure, we ants are the "Sole Proprietor" correct?


Yes we are Sole Proprietors..
I am in the same position you are in, god lucky, we will see what happens, man I can wait for that to hit


----------



## Phoenix123

PUA & PPPanswered.....


----------



## Daisey77

So did you ever get a phone call from the SBA today you're recently? I have a voicemail from someone claiming they are from the SBA. They also sent me an e-mail stating per my loan terms, I need to provide proof of Hazard insurance on my business contents or something. Have you had to do this or received any communication about this? I find it funny in the final stages of the targeted advance, they are going to start scrutinizing the terms. It wouldn't be an attempt to get out of paying all of these $9,000 targeted advances would it?


Phoenix123 said:


> Your what got deposited yesterday???


My PPP


Sodium101 said:


> I put $0 income from April 2020 - Feb 2021 even tho I'm on PUA. Hope thats right and I don't end up in prison next to Buba  Some peeps on reddit stated UI is not business income?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/EIDL/comments/laxob3


I did not include it in my monthly numbers they requested either. They're more so going to be looking at the numbers that we've reported and the taxes not sure. They're going to see the unemployment but as long as your numbers that you report match up with your businesses/taxes numbers you'll be good. We were originally approved based off our 2019 taxes. They want us to demonstrate a 30% decrease in our business. That's it they obviously knew a lot of us would be getting unemployment so I think if it's made a role in whether we got the targeted Advance or not it would be specifically discussed somewhere. Even if the SBA didn't someone would be discussing it. From what I've seen and heard, the unemployment isn't going to play a role


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Daisey77 said:


> There is no monthly gross amount anywhere besides the 1099-k that comes out at the end of the year.


It's too late now since you already filed, but Uber has monthly summaries (same format as yearly summaries) with gross earnings listed, so no need for 1099.


Sodium101 said:


> I just got the targeted email today and listed 1 as I'm the sole proprietor. Are we suppose to put 0 or 1?


The correct answer should be 0 employees. You don't count yourself.


----------



## Daisey77

Has anyone been contacted by the SBA to provide proof of Hazard insurance?


----------



## RobLinn

Daisey77 said:


> Has anyone been contacted by the SBA to provide proof of Hazard insurance?
> 
> I just got the email on Thursday to sign for the 4506 -T


I got the email to provide hazard insurance last week

Bought a renters insurance policy that covered 80% of the EIDL loan amount & sent it in (they accepted it &#128521
Policy cost $36 a month & I may just keep it as a tax deduction for the future (& actually having insurance is a good thing)

If you are a homeowner they will accept the homeowners policy as long as the coverage covers 80% of the loan amount)



Taxi2Uber said:


> It's too late now since you already filed, but Uber has monthly summaries (same format as yearly summaries) with gross earnings listed, so no need for 1099.
> 
> The correct answer should be 0 employees. You don't count yourself.


I finally got my Targeted EIDL Email today (thankfully I did the prep work earlier this week in anticipation for it)

When I applied for the EIDL I listed 1 employee (myself) which is correct as your a sole proprietor business with yourself as an employee which is how I got the $1K initial grant & I did the same on this application

They will require your Monthly amounts for 2019, 2020 & 2021 so you can show the 30% decrease in business income over an 8 week period starting March 1st 2020

Uber was easy as they had 2019 & 2020 monthly summaries through the app

Lyft was a bit more time consuming as they only have weekly summaries & I had to go through each week in 2019 & 2020 then add the months together

also checked to see the 2019 totals equaled what my 1040 Schedule C was for Net Business income (I matched)

I showed a 50% reduction over March - April 2020 vs 2021 ( & over 90% reduction the rest of 2020 which will help with the new stimulus package additional $5,000 Targeted EIDL coming)

When applying make SURE your bank account info is correct (no joint accounts & the application name MUST match the Bank account Name) they are using that to deny funding

I already have the 4506-T on file with the SBA (I was requesting an increase of the EIDL loan for giggles)
They are Super picky on the 4506-T form
It must be the form revision date 09/2018 & it must be a scanned copy pdf (they will NOT accept a picture .pdf I went a few rounds over that one) it must also be for 2017, 2018 & 2019 tax years on the form (read every box & dot every i & check the boxes)

From my sources it will take 21 days from the application till the $9K hits my bank (I got the $1K grant after I applied for the EIDL)

Remember this is a Grant & does NOT need to be paid back


----------



## Daisey77

RobLinn said:


> I got the email to provide hazard insurance last week
> 
> Bought a renters insurance policy that covered 80% of the EIDL loan amount & sent it in (they accepted it &#128521
> Policy cost $36 a month & I may just keep it as a tax deduction for the future (& actually having insurance is a good thing)
> 
> If you are a homeowner they will accept the homeowners policy as long as the coverage covers 80% of the loan amount)
> 
> 
> I finally got my Targeted EIDL Email today (thankfully I did the prep work earlier this week in anticipation for it)
> 
> When I applied for the EIDL I listed 1 employee (myself) which is correct as your a sole proprietor business with yourself as an employee which is how I got the $1K initial grant & I did the same on this application
> 
> They will require your Monthly amounts for 2019, 2020 & 2021 so you can show the 30% decrease in business income over an 8 week period starting March 1st 2020
> 
> Uber was easy as they had 2019 & 2020 monthly summaries through the app
> 
> Lyft was a bit more time consuming as they only have weekly summaries & I had to go through each week in 2019 & 2020 then add the months together
> 
> also checked to see the 2019 totals equaled what my 1040 Schedule C was for Net Business income (I matched)
> 
> I showed a 50% reduction over March - April 2020 vs 2021 ( & over 90% reduction the rest of 2020 which will help with the new stimulus package additional $5,000 Targeted EIDL coming)
> 
> When applying make SURE your bank account info is correct (no joint accounts & the application name MUST match the Bank account Name) they are using that to deny funding
> we lyricsek already have the 4506-T on file with the SBA (I was requesting an increase of the EIDL loan for giggles)
> They are Super picky on the 4506-T form
> It must be the form revision date 09/2018 & it must be a scanned copy pdf (they will NOT accept a picture .pdf I went a few rounds over that one) it must also be for 2017, 2018 & 2019 tax years on the form (read every box & dot every i & check the boxes)
> 
> From my sources it will take 21 days from the application till the $9K hits my bank (I got the $1K grant after I applied for the EIDL)
> 
> Remember this is a Grant & does NOT need to be paid back


Oh I have renter's insurance! I wonder if we submit car insurance as well?

I already had already signed a release for the 4506-t. I had to get a reconsideration on my original EIDL loan. They still made me sign another off for the targeted advance

Just like typical, Lyft me this process extremely difficult. I did get one year to match but I did not get the other your match. I'll be honest I went over it and over it and over it. I did find two errors that I was able to correct but I was off by $900 on one year. Luckily that 900 didn't affect that one eight week period I had that showed a 30% reduction. Even putting the $900 in on either one of those months, itdidn't change that I was still 30% down. Lyft Pisses me off because not only are they just continuously screwing over the drivers with such things as priority mode and cutting vet drivers pay, they make it damn near impossible to get any financial support during this pandemic. I don't know what The Californians did as far as getting unemployment. They had state UI because of employment status. How does the state even begin to calculate those wages without gross income from Lyft? I believe there are a couple of other states as well


----------



## RobLinn

Daisey77 said:


> Oh I have renter's insurance! I wonder if we submit car insurance as well?
> 
> I already had already signed a release for the 4506-t. I had to get a reconsideration on my original EIDL loan. They still made me sign another off for the targeted advance
> 
> Just like typical, Lyft me this process extremely difficult. I did get one year to match but I did not get the other your match. I'll be honest I went over it and over it and over it. I did find two errors that I was able to correct but I was off by $900 on one year. Luckily that 900 didn't affect that one eight week period I had that showed a 30% reduction. Even putting the $900 in on either one of those months, itdidn't change that I was still 30% down. Lyft Pisses me off because not only are they just continuously screwing over the drivers with such things as priority mode and cutting vet drivers pay, they make it damn near impossible to get any financial support during this pandemic. I don't know what The Californians did as far as getting unemployment. They had state UI because of employment status. How does the state even begin to calculate those wages without gross income from Lyft? I believe there are a couple of other states as well


Renters insurance should be fine (that covers the Collateral for the loan) you just need to make sure the insurance is for at least 80% of the loan amount

I wouldn't sweat the extra $900 vs what Lyft had (just chalk it up to cash tips & spread it out a bit over a couple of months)

As long as your totals match the business income (Line 7 on your Schedule C) you will be fine

I already sent in my 2020 tax (Had to mail it as the form 7202 is not eligible for Efile with TurboTax) & took the COVID Family leave credit & the Employee retention credit which gives me a nice refund (rolling over the Net Operating Loss from 2018 & 2019 helped zero out my 2020 PUA income & I have a bit of a NOL carried over for 2021)

Now I wait for the PPP Calculation update & go for a 2nd round using the 2019 Schedule C Line 7 (which will give me a nice chunk of free cash there)

Then wait for the Additional Targeted EIDL $5K (since I had more than a 50% reduction in 2020 vs 2019 I'll qualify for that after the stimulus package is passed)

combined with the PUA increase & extension until the end of August it's gonna be a good year until I get the Vaccine & start driving again &#128516;


----------



## Taxi2Uber

RobLinn said:


> When I applied for the EIDL I listed 1 employee (myself) which is correct as your a sole proprietor business with yourself as an employee


I'm still going to disagree, and say you are not an employee of your own business.

I went by the following:

_"The IRS classifies sole proprietors as self-employed individuals. Because business income is treated as personal income and reported on your personal income tax return, the IRS says you can't be considered an employee of the business."

"A self-employed person does not work for a specific employer who pays them a consistent salary or wage. Self-employed individuals, or independent contractors, earn income by contracting with a trade or business directly."

"As a sole proprietor, you don't pay yourself a salary and you cannot deduct your salary as a business expense. Technically, your "pay" is the profit (sales minus expenses) the business makes at the end of the year. You can hire other employees and pay them a salary."_



Daisey77 said:


> Has anyone been contacted by the SBA to provide proof of Hazard insurance?





Daisey77 said:


> I wonder if we submit car insurance as well?


I haven't been contacted yet as I'm still in the early stage(submitted only yesterday), but that was my first thought after reading your post.
Your car is the business equipment used and 'place of business', so your liability car insurance would be proof of hazard insurance, I would think.


----------



## Forrestsmagical

For sole proprietor, either 0 or 1 is fine. Both work.

Confirmed by SBA lvl 2 rep. &#128077;



Sodium101 said:


> SBA is moving fast. 10pm Thurs invite email for Targeted EIDL. 1.30pm Friday email recieved to sign the IRS Form 4506-T (Request for Transcript of Tax Return). Review and sign documents = IRS Form 4506-T
> 
> Just to make sure, we ants are the "Sole Proprietor" correct?


You clicked the "continue" button for the 4506 t next to "review and sign documents", right? It will switch the targeted advance to "submitted"



Sodium101 said:


> put $0 income from April 2020 - Feb 2021 even tho I'm on PUA. Hope thats right


This is correct. Also confirmed by the same lvl 2 rep. UI/PUA income does not count as income on the targeted advance. Only business income. &#128077;


----------



## Sodium101

Forrestsmagical said:


> You clicked the "continue" button for the 4506 t next to "review and sign documents", right? It will switch the targeted advance to "submitted"


Yep, I went back in after digitally signing the 4506T and clicked on the submit button. I had read on reddit about having to go back in and doing that. Red arrow is where you have to go back in and click on submit.


----------



## nurburgringsf

Taxi2Uber said:


> I'm still going to disagree, and say you are not an employee of your own business.
> 
> I went by the following:
> 
> _"The IRS classifies sole proprietors as self-employed individuals. Because business income is treated as personal income and reported on your personal income tax return, the IRS says you can't be considered an employee of the business."
> 
> "A self-employed person does not work for a specific employer who pays them a consistent salary or wage. Self-employed individuals, or independent contractors, earn income by contracting with a trade or business directly."
> 
> "As a sole proprietor, you don't pay yourself a salary and you cannot deduct your salary as a business expense. Technically, your "pay" is the profit (sales minus expenses) the business makes at the end of the year. You can hire other employees and pay them a salary."_
> 
> I haven't been contacted yet as I'm still in the early stage(submitted only yesterday), but that was my first thought after reading your post.
> Your car is the business equipment used and 'place of business', so your liability car insurance would be proof of hazard insurance, I would think.


Yeah, you and i are absolutely correct. 0 is the correct answer. However, putting 1 is not the end of the world as far as my instinct tells me.

As soon as i get that targeted advance and extra 5k from the latest stimulus, ill be good and ready to drive as much as i can.


----------



## Phoenix123




----------



## nurburgringsf

Phoenix123 said:


>


If this is for the 2nd PPP loan then this doesn't apply for us who already got it.

I think this is just a simpler way to get the PPP loan whereas before, schedule C was needed which was based on net income.

So like the guy in this vid just said, if you procrastinated a bit you would get a bit more because you can now apply using gross income.


----------



## Phoenix123

nurburgringsf said:


> If this is for the 2nd PPP loan then this doesn't apply for us who already got it.
> 
> I think this is just a simpler way to get the PPP loan whereas before, schedule C was needed.


This is for people have did not get the PPP the first round and people who have not yet been funded for the second round yet.

You get to use Gross vs Net..

You still need your schedule C

Only change is... NOW you get to use your GROSS INCOME.

Gross like 50,000
vs
Net like (- 2,500) after all expense taken out

So there is EIDL, but there is ALSO PPP... Make sure you apply for PPP


----------



## Daisey77

nurburgringsf said:


> If this is for the 2nd PPP loan then this doesn't apply for us who already got it.
> 
> I think this is just a simpler way to get the PPP loan whereas before, schedule C was needed which was based on net income.
> 
> So like the guy in this vid just said, if you procrastinated a bit you would get a bit more because you can now apply using gross income.


Yes it would apply to people who've already been approved for the first PPP because this round can be for first-time applicants but it can also be a second draw for people who've already received a loan. That's my understanding anyways


----------



## RobLinn

Just a note on this PPP change
It has NOT gone into effect yet (the SBA hasn’t updated the guidance or the calculation formula yet)

so if you apply before the change you will still have to use the Net business income in the calculation

Wait a few days for the SBA to update it to change from line 31 to line 7


----------



## ldriva

RobLinn said:


> I got the email to provide hazard insurance last week
> 
> Bought a renters insurance policy that covered 80% of the EIDL loan amount & sent it in (they accepted it &#128521
> Policy cost $36 a month & I may just keep it as a tax deduction for the future (& actually having insurance is a good thing)
> 
> If you are a homeowner they will accept the homeowners policy as long as the coverage covers 80% of the loan amount)
> 
> 
> I finally got my Targeted EIDL Email today (thankfully I did the prep work earlier this week in anticipation for it)
> 
> When I applied for the EIDL I listed 1 employee (myself) which is correct as your a sole proprietor business with yourself as an employee which is how I got the $1K initial grant & I did the same on this application
> 
> They will require your Monthly amounts for 2019, 2020 & 2021 so you can show the 30% decrease in business income over an 8 week period starting March 1st 2020
> 
> Uber was easy as they had 2019 & 2020 monthly summaries through the app
> 
> Lyft was a bit more time consuming as they only have weekly summaries & I had to go through each week in 2019 & 2020 then add the months together
> 
> also checked to see the 2019 totals equaled what my 1040 Schedule C was for Net Business income (I matched)
> 
> I showed a 50% reduction over March - April 2020 vs 2021 ( & over 90% reduction the rest of 2020 which will help with the new stimulus package additional $5,000 Targeted EIDL coming)
> 
> When applying make SURE your bank account info is correct (no joint accounts & the application name MUST match the Bank account Name) they are using that to deny funding
> 
> I already have the 4506-T on file with the SBA (I was requesting an increase of the EIDL loan for giggles)
> They are Super picky on the 4506-T form
> It must be the form revision date 09/2018 & it must be a scanned copy pdf (they will NOT accept a picture .pdf I went a few rounds over that one) it must also be for 2017, 2018 & 2019 tax years on the form (read every box & dot every i & check the boxes)
> 
> From my sources it will take 21 days from the application till the $9K hits my bank (I got the $1K grant after I applied for the EIDL)
> 
> Remember this is a Grant & does NOT need to be paid back


Turned in all my stuff this weekend including signing the 4506-T form. For Lyft, I just divided my total over the months I worked. It shouldn't be a problem because all the numbers match my tax return and tax docs. I can't wait to wake up to a nice bank account. Between this and the stimmy I'm about to run off on the plug twice!


----------



## Phoenix123

https://www.sba.gov/document/sba-fo...ion-form-schedule-c-filers-using-gross-income


----------



## Phoenix123

https://www.sba.gov/document/support-faq-lenders-borrowers
FAQ's


----------



## Taxi2Uber

I didn't get involved with PPP from the start, so....

PPP is instead of PUA, right? It's one or the other?
Is the idea that, with the new changes, PPP will be a greater amount than PUA?
PPP loan is supposed to be 100% forgivable?
Does PPP interfere with the proposed Targeted SBA $10,000 grant?


----------



## Phoenix123

PPP and PUA are different and apparently you can get both.

PPP is 100% forgivable (if you spend it on qualifying expenses) for self employed that includes paying yourself 

PPP does not interfere with EIDL or the targeted EIDL


----------



## Daisey77

PPP is the paycheck Protection Program and 100% forgivable if used on certain things. Anything not forgiven is considered a loan. Pua unemployment benefits to self employed


----------



## Joe Knob

RodB said:


> Yeah, I am pretty sure you are right.
> Either full of shit or not very smart


Well announcing it on the internet doesn't exactly help your case


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Phoenix123 said:


> PPP and PUA are different and apparently you can get both.
> 
> PPP is 100% forgivable (if you spend it on qualifying expenses) for self employed that includes paying yourself
> 
> PPP does not interfere with EIDL or the targeted EIDL


I would think using PPP to pay yourself would eliminate your eligibility to get PUA benefits since you are now claiming earnings.

As for the non-payroll costs, 40% of loan proceeds, I don't have any expenses, as I'm not driving and my car is paid off.

And I stumbled on this from the SBA, posted in a comment section of an article: 
_"If a borrower received an EIDL advance, SBA is required to reduce the borrower's loan forgiveness amount by the amount of the EIDL advance. SBA will deduct the amount of the EIDL advance from the forgiveness amount remitted by SBA to the lender. The lender will be able to confirm the amount of the EIDL advance that will be automatically deducted by SBA from the forgiveness payment by reviewing the borrower's EIDL advance information in the PPP Forgiveness Platform."_

Unless I'm missing something, I don't see how getting PPP benefits me.


----------



## Daisey77

Taxi2Uber said:


> I would think using PPP to pay yourself would eliminate your eligibility to get PUA benefits since you are now claiming earnings.
> 
> As for the non-payroll costs, 40% of loan proceeds, I don't have any expenses, as I'm not driving and my car is paid off.
> 
> And I stumbled on this from the SBA, posted in a comment section of an article:
> _"If a borrower received an EIDL advance, SBA is required to reduce the borrower's loan forgiveness amount by the amount of the EIDL advance. SBA will deduct the amount of the EIDL advance from the forgiveness amount remitted by SBA to the lender. The lender will be able to confirm the amount of the EIDL advance that will be automatically deducted by SBA from the forgiveness payment by reviewing the borrower's EIDL advance information in the PPP Forgiveness Platform."_
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, I don't see how getting PPP benefits me.


The new rules change that. Now they cannot deduct your EIDL advance from your PPP forgiveness.

Also you can use the money for rent and utilities


----------



## Phoenix123

Taxi2Uber said:


> I would think using PPP to pay yourself would eliminate your eligibility to get PUA benefits since you are now claiming earnings.
> 
> As for the non-payroll costs, 40% of loan proceeds, I don't have any expenses, as I'm not driving and my car is paid off.
> 
> And I stumbled on this from the SBA, posted in a comment section of an article:
> _"If a borrower received an EIDL advance, SBA is required to reduce the borrower's loan forgiveness amount by the amount of the EIDL advance. SBA will deduct the amount of the EIDL advance from the forgiveness amount remitted by SBA to the lender. The lender will be able to confirm the amount of the EIDL advance that will be automatically deducted by SBA from the forgiveness payment by reviewing the borrower's EIDL advance information in the PPP Forgiveness Platform."_
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, I don't see how getting PPP benefits me.


I posted information by a CPA who advised you can get PPP and PUA.
PPP is a loan.
Did you report any loans as income? - I think not
Later, the LOAN can be forgiven.
As Daisey77 advised the rules have changed and they do not deduct the EIDL advance, some EIDL were more than PPP loans based on the old calculation.. Obviously they needed to update the rules...

PPP may not be for you, which is fine (it actually is) ..

We can only provide the information to you and, you can make the decision based on your own review.


----------



## Forrestsmagical

Taxi2Uber said:


> Unless I'm missing something


You're missing something.




Daisey77 said:


> Also you can use the money for rent and utilities


For an uber driver, there are only two major forms of business expense.

You can use these loans to pay owner compensation, or to reimburse yourself for business miles driven after Feb 01, 2020.

Rent, utilities, CC bills, and car repairs (if you claim mileage), are all personal expenses. These cannot be paid directly with SBA loans.

To qualify for forgiveness with PPP you would divide the loan by 8 and pay yourself over the following 8 weeks after funding, as owner compensation.

Because you are paying yourself, you have to claim that as income when you certify your unemployment. Just like making money anywhere else. With the Gross amount, it will kick you off pua for the 8 weeks.

After, you can resume claiming 0 income to PUA.

For the EIDL because there is no forgiveness, paying owner compensation would require you to pay interest on the loan AND taxes on the income. It's not the best use of funds.

The better use is reimbursing yourself for business miles driven after Feb 01, 2020 at the IRS mileage rate. These miles can still be claimed at tax time. For most of us that stopped driving in March 2020, that means hanging on to the bulk of EIDL funds until you begin working again.

If you do have to use the EIDL funds as owner compensation, the current guidance from SBA is how owner compensation normally works. (they made an exception for the new Gross PPP)

For an uber driver, owner compensation is figured by taking line 31 and dividing it by 12. That's your monthly available EIDL owner compensation payout.

Simplified, your company made money (Gross), your company had business expenses (mileage deduction), your company had net profit, line 31(sole proprietor compensation).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Forrestsmagical said:


> You're missing something.


Apparently not, since you just repeated and confirmed my concerns.

You went from claiming to 'ignore' me to now stalking me, and your usual instigation.
Get a life already.



Phoenix123 said:


> We can only provide the information to you


Was I asking for anything more?


----------



## Forrestsmagical

Taxi2Uber said:


> Apparently not, since you just repeated and confirmed my concerns.
> 
> You went from claiming to 'ignore' me to now stalking me, and your usual instigation.
> Get a life already.
> 
> Was I asking for anything more?


Don't be mad for your lack of knowledge on the subject. You already get that way with politics and viruses. This is really easily verifiable information. &#128077;

(Taxi2Uber is from my city and he is butthurt over getting destroyed in politics. He didn't even comment on our PPP discussion and instead came here &#128514 Public forum, buddy! Search eidl and see what comes up.


----------



## Phoenix123

No I don't believe so, unless you were asking what you were missing... But you have made your informed decision about your situation and that's all you can do.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Apparently not, since you just repeated and confirmed my concerns.
> 
> You went from claiming to 'ignore' me to now stalking me, and your usual instigation.
> Get a life already.
> 
> Was I asking for anything more?


----------



## Chinazac

Just got this in news. See attached for the core part of the new change. I wonder how everyone here who already received the PPP feels here. That'd be a huge difference. Can we request retroactively an adjustment of the loan amounts already taken? 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ws...-too-late-for-smallest-businesses-11616414401


----------



## Daisey77

Chinazac said:


> Just got this in news. See attached for the core part of the new change. I wonder how everyone here who already received the PPP feels here. That'd be a huge difference. Can we request retroactively an adjustment of the loan amounts already taken?
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ws...-too-late-for-smallest-businesses-11616414401


Not really new news. In fact the 2 week window set aside for us independent contractors and sole proprietors has already came and went. Just my luck I signed the loan paperwork 5 hours before this happened. No you cannot retroactively adjust your loan but you can apply for a second draw


----------



## Chinazac

Daisey77 said:


> Not really new news. In fact the 2 week window set aside for us independent contractors and sole proprietors has already came and went. Just my luck I signed the loan paperwork 5 hours before this happened. No you cannot retroactively adjust your loan but you can apply for a second draw


I already got my second draw. Doesn't it mean I already lost the amount difference without a chance to start over? Btw, wha do you mean by this " In fact the 2 week window set aside...."?



Daisey77 said:


> Not really new news. In fact the 2 week window set aside for us independent contractors and sole proprietors has already came and went. Just my luck I signed the loan paperwork 5 hours before this happened. No you cannot retroactively adjust your loan but you can apply for a second draw


I just read the news about the 2 weeks. I was way behind the update. So pls clarify this, can I still apply for the round two after receiving it?


----------



## Daisey77

There was a two-week window set aside where they were only accepting applications from sole Proprietors and independent contractors. No one else could apply. I don't think they're allowing 3rd draws. Rumor has it if they're allowed an extension they may possibly allow a retroactive adjustments


----------



## Chinazac

Daisey77 said:


> There was a two-week window set aside where they were only accepting applications from sole Proprietors and independent contractors. No one else could apply. I don't think they're allowing 3rd draws. Rumor has it if they're allowed an extension they may possibly allow a retroactive adjustments


So the 2 weeks window was only set for IC like us? I already got mine. I was trying to contact the loan issuing instruction to have them take back the funds so I could state a cvs new application for the second draw. But is not this case even for someone who has never applied for the round 2.


----------



## Daisey77

That two weeks was just dedicated to servicing only independent contractors in sole Proprietors. We can apply whenever but during that two-week period bigger companies could not apply. They were focusing just on us.


----------



## Chinazac

Daisey77 said:


> There was a two-week window set aside where they were only accepting applications from sole Proprietors and independent contractors. No one else could apply. I don't think they're allowing 3rd draws. Rumor has it if they're allowed an extension they may possibly allow a retroactive adjustments


Would you recommend requesting cancellation of the application already approved and sending the funds back through the lender or agency, then apply for the second draw again? Or the last part of your message indicates there maybe a type of process for us to submit paperwork in order to receive a retroactive adjustment? In fact I contacted the Bluevine that I applied with and got response back from someone regarding to possible re-apply process , quote, "Thank you for reaching out to advise us you'd like to cancel your PPP application. Since you've already signed loan documents and funding has been processed, you'll need to contact Scratch, the company our bank partner, Cross River Bank, has chosen to service PPP loans. You can reach Scratch by submitting a request through the following website:"
I wonder how many drivers out here who applied and received the loan before the update of the law would try the same approach I'm actually doing proactively


----------



## Daisey77

Chinazac said:


> Would you recommend requesting cancellation of the application already approved and sending the funds back through the lender or agency, then apply for the second draw again? Or the last part of your message indicates there maybe a type of process for us to submit paperwork in order to receive a retroactive adjustment? In fact I contacted the Bluevine that I applied with and got response back from someone regarding to possible re-apply process , quote, "Thank you for reaching out to advise us you'd like to cancel your PPP application. Since you've already signed loan documents and funding has been processed, you'll need to contact Scratch, the company our bank partner, Cross River Bank, has chosen to service PPP loans. You can reach Scratch by submitting a request through the following website:"
> I wonder how many drivers out here who applied and received the loan before the update of the law would try the same approach I'm actually doing proactively


Not many. In fact they advised us if we already applied but hadn't got the money to not cancel the the process because there's only so much money to go around and that would move you to the back of the line and you possibly could get nothing. You're even beyond that with paperwork already signed and money deposited. So I don't think there's much left for you to do other than hopefully they extend the date and they're able to retroactively adjust your loan. I just signed the paperwork today for my second draw at gross. Luckily the paperwork I signed hours before the new rule took effect was my first draw. This being my second but not even 30 days between


----------



## Chinazac

Daisey77 said:


> Not many. In fact they advised us if we already applied but hadn't got the money to not cancel the the process because there's only so much money to go around and that would move you to the back of the line and you possibly could get nothing. You're even beyond that with paperwork already signed and money deposited. So I don't think there's much left for you to do other than hopefully they extend the date and they're able to retroactively adjust your loan. I just signed the paperwork today for my second draw at gross. Luckily the paperwork I signed hours before the new rule took effect was my first draw. This being my second but not even 30 days between


So if you were to sign your first draw after the new rule took effect, would you be able to obtain the difference loan amount using the gross revenue?


----------



## Daisey77

Chinazac said:


> So if you were to sign your first draw after the new rule took effect, would you be able to obtain the difference loan amount using the gross revenue?


Like I mentioned before they are not retroactively adjusting right now. There's just not enough time. They did get an extension but as of now, no they are not retroactively adjusting loans. You can not sign but you go to the back of the pile of applications. You better hope they still money left by the time they get back to yours again. As fast as they're turning them around, there's probably very few if any loans out there that are on the old terms and have not been signed


----------



## Chinazac

Daisey77 said:


> Like I mentioned before they are not retroactively adjusting right now. There's just not enough time. They did get an extension but as of now, no they are not retroactively adjusting loans. You can not sign but you go to the back of the pile of applications. You better hope they still money left by the time they get back to yours again. As fast as they're turning them around, there's probably very few if any loans out there that are on the old terms and have not been signed


Sry about the confusion. I was just curious about how you described the facts of your 1st and 2nd draws. Mine isn't even related to such an experience. I hope SBA will make retrospective adjustments to everyone who had the same matter, just like last yr the state DOL made retrospective payments all the way back to March , even thought my PUA application only went through in May after I started my weekly claim verifying around that time.


----------



## BestInDaWest

what you did was fraudulent ,dishonest and dumb...i hope they throw the book at you mooch.


----------



## Chinazac

BestInDaWest said:


> what you did was fraudulent ,dishonest and dumb...i hope they throw the book at you mooch.


No, sir. You took my wording in the reverse fashion and carried it away. What I said about my PUA applying experience is all legal. It can endure any review. I just use it to illustrate my frustration if not getting any update in regard to the new guideline change of the PPP loan. Maybe I worried too much that it's not understood by someone in common sense. Can you make a representative of DOL to contact me with the concern you just expressed? Cuz I've had hard time to be reached out by them for the questions I had on mind. In that way, your swearing words aren't played in vein.


----------



## CarlWinslow

Did anyone contact their bank ahead of the EIDL grant deposit so they wouldn't freeze the funds for some odd reason? I've read horror stories of people not being able to access their bank account after the SBA deposited funds. I would think telling the bank ahead of time that you are expecting a SBA ACH transaction would help mitigate that result right?


----------



## 80sDude

Unless your bank is in Thailand. Why on earth would you have to ALERT your bank about a well televised SBA OR EIDL deposits?

What horror stories?


----------



## Daisey77

80sDude said:


> Unless your bank is in Thailand. Why on earth would you have to ALERT your bank about a well televised SBA OR EIDL deposits?
> 
> What horror stories?


I've heard people who bank with Chase have had some issues. That's who I bank with and when I tried to open up a business account, the lady seemed almost offended that I got the money. In fact she called back 2 days later asking all kinds of questions. I just simply told her I've already got it figured out and hung up.

That being said, I just got a call from the SBA . . .


----------



## Phoenix123

Daisey77 said:


> I've heard people who bank with Chase have had some issues. That's who I bank with and when I tried to open up a business account, the lady seemed almost offended that I got the money. In fact she called back 2 days later asking all kinds of questions. I just simply told her I've already got it figured out and hung up.
> 
> That being said, I just got a call from the SBA . . .
> 
> View attachment 587153


Congrats!


----------



## CarlWinslow

Daisey77 said:


> I've heard people who bank with Chase have had some issues. That's who I bank with and when I tried to open up a business account, the lady seemed almost offended that I got the money. In fact she called back 2 days later asking all kinds of questions. I just simply told her I've already got it figured out and hung up.
> 
> That being said, I just got a call from the SBA . . .
> 
> View attachment 587153


Seems like they are finally getting back to us. Congrats. I hope there are no issues with my bank account, I have Chase.


----------



## Daisey77

CarlWinslow said:


> Seems like they are finally getting back to us. Congrats. I hope there are no issues with my bank account, I have Chase.


Well I will be sure to let you know if I experience any issues.



Phoenix123 said:


> Congrats!


----------



## RedHotUber

Sba asked me to provide 1099 forms from 2019 and 2020 but I didn’t meet the earnings requirements for Uber to receive a 1099. Would the tax summary work in lieu off a 1099? Thank you


----------



## Forrestsmagical

Haven't read of them requesting 1099's but I've been slammin busy. Might want to call support to explain the situation and verify that the summaries are sufficient.


----------



## Daisey77

RedHotUber said:


> Sba asked me to provide 1099 forms from 2019 and 2020 but I didn't meet the earnings requirements for Uber to receive a 1099. Would the tax summary work in lieu off a 1099? Thank you


I provided my schedule C. You may have been able to do either but a lot of us don't have 1099s. I think schedule C has been the Universal default documentation to submit


----------



## Chinazac

Daisey77 said:


> I've heard people who bank with Chase have had some issues. That's who I bank with and when I tried to open up a business account, the lady seemed almost offended that I got the money. In fact she called back 2 days later asking all kinds of questions. I just simply told her I've already got it figured out and hung up.
> 
> That being said, I just got a call from the SBA . . .
> 
> View attachment 587153


What a good news! How long ago did you receive the targeted email from SBA ? Is that because you live in a community matching their criteria? Or what happened to you applies to majority of drivers who have been waiting to be contacted? I haven't got emailing in that regard yet


----------



## New2This

Chinazac said:


> What a good news! How long ago did you receive the targeted email from SBA ? Is that because you live in a community matching their criteria? Or what happened to you applies to majority of drivers who have been waiting to be contacted? I haven't got emailing in that regard yet


I just got the SBA EIDL email for the $9K advance.

They will send to you even if you aren't in a 'low-income area" because currently I'm not. I'm moving at the end of April so May 1st I will be living in an SBA EIDL 'low-income area' so I'll apply then.

They're doing first-come first-serve so be patient.


----------



## Sodium101

I got denied, don't really know what their reasoning is. I had 0 income from March 2020 all the way to now.


----------



## Forrestsmagical

New2This said:


> I just got the SBA EIDL email for the $9K advance.
> 
> They will send to you even if you aren't in a 'low-income area" because currently I'm not. I'm moving at the end of April so May 1st I will be living in an SBA EIDL 'low-income area' so I'll apply then.
> 
> They're doing first-come first-serve so be patient.


Don't wait too long. The application will time out and you will lose access. I've heard 1 week.



Sodium101 said:


> I got denied, don't really know what their reasoning is. I had 0 income from March 2020 all the way to now.


If you experienced the reduction you can call. Many on other forums have had it overturned if your numbers are right.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/EIDL/comments/mo5jf8


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/EIDL/comments/mnnoft


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/EIDL/comments/mn2p8c

Edit: these are links to threads. Not sure why they came in as pictures on my end. Good info in those threads.


----------



## New2This

Forrestsmagical said:


> Don't wait too long. The application will time out and you will lose access. I've heard 1 week.


30 days from today according to the email.










I move in 21 days so (I should) be good.


----------



## RedHotUber

Daisey77 said:


> I provided my schedule C. You may have been able to do either but a lot of us don't have 1099s. I think schedule C has been the Universal default documentation to submit


Ok thank you. Also the qualifications is 30% loss over a 8 week period right? How would a schedule c illustrate that ?


----------



## New2This

Would this be sufficient to show 30 loss?

2019:










2020:


----------



## Forrestsmagical

New2This said:


> Would this be sufficient to show 30 loss?
> 
> 2019:
> 
> View attachment 587649
> 
> 
> 2020:
> 
> View attachment 587647
> 
> 
> View attachment 587651


You will show the loss on the application. It will have you fill in monthly business income (no unemployment) for each month Jan thru Dec for 2019 and 2020.

Here's the application text. 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/EIDL/comments/lilxur


----------



## _Tron_

Phew. 10 pages of replies. I'm just wondering if those that have applied (especially like the OP who have been approved), did you use the gross income total from Uber/Lyft _before_ or _after_ the adjustment for their take?


----------



## New2This

Forrestsmagical said:


> You will show the loss on the application. It will have you fill in monthly business income (no unemployment) for each month Jan thru Dec for 2019 and 2020.
> 
> Here's the application text.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/EIDL/comments/lilxur


Thanks.

Questions 4 and 10 are a little tricky for me.

Otherwise I am golden.


----------



## Chinazac

New2This said:


> I just got the SBA EIDL email for the $9K advance.
> 
> They will send to you even if you aren't in a 'low-income area" because currently I'm not. I'm moving at the end of April so May 1st I will be living in an SBA EIDL 'low-income area' so I'll apply then.
> 
> They're doing first-come first-serve so be patient.


"I'm moving at the end of April so May 1st I will be living in an SBA EIDL 'low-income area' so I'll apply then."
So it sounds someone has to move to the so called " low income area" after receiving the email , in order to apply to get approved?


----------



## _Tron_

New2This said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Questions 4 and 10 are a little tricky for me.
> 
> Otherwise I am golden.


"a little tricky". lol.

A healthy society needs its share of smut. Please proceed.


----------



## New2This

Chinazac said:


> "I'm moving at the end of April so May 1st I will be living in an SBA EIDL 'low-income area' so I'll apply then."
> So it sounds someone has to move to the so called " low income area" after receiving the email , in order to apply to get approved?


I'm going by what the email said:


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

In addition:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/EIDL/comments/mnpqmf

https://www.congress.gov/bill/117th-congress/senate-bill/513/text


----------



## ABQuber

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> In addition:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/EIDL/comments/mnpqmf
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/bill/117th-congress/senate-bill/513/text


Any idea when this will get to the Senate?

Ain't gonna lie, I could totes use $9k. Got some stocks I wanna buy. &#128176;⬆


----------



## _Tron_

Forrestsmagical said:


> You will show the loss on the application. It will have you fill in monthly business income (no unemployment) for each month Jan thru Dec for 2019 and 2020.


Are you quite sure about this? I just completed the app. It is asking for gross income. How can anyone show a loss if they are asking for gross income.... income before deductions and expenses.


----------



## Forrestsmagical

_Tron_ said:


> Are you quite sure about this? I just completed the app. It is asking for gross income. How can anyone show a loss if they are asking for gross income.... income before deductions and expenses.


Yep, it's a 30 percent gross revenue reduction relative to 2019 during any 8-week period beginning March 2nd, 2020.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

ABQuber said:


> Any idea when this will get to the Senate?
> 
> Ain't gonna lie, I could totes use $9k. Got some stocks I wanna buy. &#128176;⬆


Not sure but it wouldn't hurt to contact your elected officials.
They need to get Chucks attention.

I received the invite on 2/28, submitted 3/01 and received the confirmation email on the same day.
So far nadda


----------



## New2This

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Not sure but it wouldn't hurt to contact your elected officials.
> They need to get Chucks attention.
> 
> I received the invite on 2/28, submitted 3/01 and received the confirmation email on the same day.
> So far nadda


Did you check the map if you're in the "low-income area" as required?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

New2This said:


> Did you check the map if you're in the "low-income area" as required?


My apartment is in the required area.
If I walked outside and crossed the street, I would be in a high income area so I'm eligible by 30 ft. hahaha
So stupid.


----------



## New2This

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> My apartment is in the required area.
> If I walked outside and crossed the street, I would be in a high income area so I'm eligible by 30 ft. hahaha
> So stupid.


Wait there are parts of Philly that aren't low-income areas? &#129300;


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

New2This said:


> Wait there are parts of Philly that aren't low-income areas?


I moved away from that shit stain of a city once the riots started


----------



## Daisey77

Chinazac said:


> What a good news! How long ago did you receive the targeted email from SBA ? Is that because you live in a community matching their criteria? Or what happened to you applies to majority of drivers who have been waiting to be contacted? I haven't got emailing in that regard yet


I got the email on February 10th 2 weeks later they had me sign the 4506. So it was about eight weeks. The money. I don't have the money yet but I got a call from the SBA and my status now says approved


Sodium101 said:


> I got denied, don't really know what their reasoning is. I had 0 income from March 2020 all the way to now.


Did you fill out The Form where you had to enter the last 26 months of gross income?


_Tron_ said:


> Phew. 10 pages of replies. I'm just wondering if those that have applied (especially like the OP who have been approved), did you use the gross income total from Uber/Lyft _before_ or _after_ the adjustment for their take?


Gross income. That's the total amount the passengers paid. Before Uber and Lyft take their cut


_Tron_ said:


> Are you quite sure about this? I just completed the app. It is asking for gross income. How can anyone show a loss if they are asking for gross income.... income before deductions and expenses.


If you are comparing Apples to Apples it doesn't matter really if you're doing gross from 2019 against gross from 2020 or net from 2019 to net of 2020, besides they're asking for gross. Why would your net show a loss but not your gross?


----------



## _Tron_

Daisey77 said:


> If you are comparing Apples to Apples it doesn't matter really if you're doing gross from 2019 against gross from 2020 or net from 2019 to net of 2020, besides they're asking for gross. Why would your net show a loss but not your gross?


Ah. I see. We are talking about two different kinds of losses. The original question must have been about the relative loss [of income] from one period to another, in order to qualify for the new targeted advance. In which case my query was pointless. I mistakenly took the question to mean an operating loss; like when after your deductions you have a paper loss doing rideshare.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

Forrestsmagical said:


> Don't wait too long. The application will time out and you will lose access. I've heard 1 week.
> 
> If you experienced the reduction you can call. Many on other forums have had it overturned if your numbers are right.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/EIDL/comments/mo5jf8
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/EIDL/comments/mnnoft
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/EIDL/comments/mn2p8c
> 
> Edit: these are links to threads. Not sure why they came in as pictures on my end. Good info in those threads.


I was denied today

"The applicant business did not substantiate the required reduction in gross receipts to establish an economic loss greater than 30%"

I proved that in 2/20, 3/20, 4/20 easily. Everything after Early April 2020 is $0

I called and the rep stated that she could not answer any questions and I would have to email [email protected]



Sodium101 said:


> I got denied, don't really know what their reasoning is. I had 0 income from March 2020 all the way to now.


Same letter


----------



## New2This

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I was denied today
> 
> "The applicant business did not substantiate the required reduction in gross receipts to establish an economic loss greater than 30%"
> 
> I proved that in 2/20, 3/20, 4/20 easily. Everything after Early April 2020 is $0
> 
> I called and the rep stated that she could not answer any questions and I would have to email [email protected]
> 
> 
> Same letter


That sucks. Definitely appeal it.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones

blu3icecream said:


> got my 10k grant from the edil today, i put down i had 10 employees though but i dont. They can take me to court if they want, law says 10k so thats what im taking. [email protected]


They said grant... &#128514; &#128514;


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> They said grant... &#128514; &#128514;


Yeah I don't think that's going to go well for him lol



New2This said:


> That sucks. Definitely appeal it.


I've read 25x more denial stories than approval stories.
This shit is clearly broken due to IRS processing issues.

I sent a politely worded, stern letter to the SBA requesting an explanation.

From what I've read, this issue will be hitting the Senate floor soon.



blu3icecream said:


> got my 10k grant from the edil today, i put down i had 10 employees though but i dont. They can take me to court if they want, law says 10k so thats what im taking. [email protected]


----------



## Daisey77

I got a call on Thursday I believe stating I was approved. I got this email today and my status has changed to funded.


----------



## Forrestsmagical

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I was denied today
> 
> "The applicant business did not substantiate the required reduction in gross receipts to establish an economic loss greater than 30%"
> 
> I proved that in 2/20, 3/20, 4/20 easily. Everything after Early April 2020 is $0
> 
> I called and the rep stated that she could not answer any questions and I would have to email [email protected]
> 
> 
> Same letter


Shitty hiccup. You need the right person to look at your file. You got this.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

Forrestsmagical said:


> Shitty hiccup. You need the right person to look at your file. You got this.


Is it actually possible to speak to someone on the phone about this? 
The woman was extremely pleasant but claimed that she couldn't answer any questions.


----------



## Forrestsmagical

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Is it actually possible to speak to someone on the phone about this?
> The woman was extremely pleasant but claimed that she couldn't answer any questions.


Yes. Reach out to the email they provided and hope a decent loan officer picks up your file.

You can also check here for threads like your situation and see how they were resolved. Many people getting this overturned if your numbers are right.

Edit: woops wrong link. They moved the targeted discussion. Link fixed.


----------



## _Tron_

Forrestsmagical said:


> Yes. Reach out to the email they provided and hope a decent loan officer picks up your file.
> 
> You can also check here for threads like your situation and see how they were resolved. Many people getting this overturned if your numbers are right.


Good to know. The notice I got emailed stated that appeals were not allowed.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

Who the hell is running this dump?
I received a reply email from the SBA. 
Picture this.
Let's just say my last name is "Fitzgerald". They opened their reply with:

Dear Mr. Fatsgarrell,

Are you ****ing kidding me?
Holy shit!

Then I found this beauty on Reddit 
Focus on the highlighted areas hahahahaha










The good news is for those that were incorrectly denied, they are creating a process for reconsideration that will roll out in a few weeks.


----------



## _Tron_

That actually means a MACHINE misspelled your name. The SBA must be implementing AI.


----------



## Forrestsmagical

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> The good news is for those that were incorrectly denied, they are creating a process for reconsideration that will roll out in a few weeks.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

I sent them a 65% loss in March 2020, an 80% loss in April 2020 and 0's for the remainder of 2020.
In the letter they also stated, in all caps:

"ATTEMPTED TO GET IN TOUCH WITH APPLICANT"

No voicemail, no email.

WTF are we doing here? Should I just keep my phone in my hand for 2 + months and answer every spam call that "could" be the SBA, in hopes that today will be the day?

Is this a grant for struggling businesses or a radio contest giving away Springsteen tickets?

Absurd....



Forrestsmagical said:


> View attachment 590413


----------



## Chinazac

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I was denied today
> 
> "The applicant business did not substantiate the required reduction in gross receipts to establish an economic loss greater than 30%"
> 
> I proved that in 2/20, 3/20, 4/20 easily. Everything after Early April 2020 is $0
> 
> I called and the rep stated that she could not answer any questions and I would have to email [email protected]
> 
> 
> Same letter


Hi! Do you live in Georgia? I wonder how the SBA quality the certain drivers who have posted them receiving the initial target emails. I live in almost outskirts if Atlanta but haven't heard from SBA about this matter so far. Does it mean I'm not eligible at all?


----------



## Taxi2Uber

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> 2 + months
> 
> Absurd....


EXACTLY!

They claim to contact through email.
Still nothing.


----------



## Chinazac

Daisey77 said:


> I got a call on Thursday I believe stating I was approved. I got this email today and my status has changed to funded.
> 
> View attachment 589079


Which city do you live? I sort of forgot if this sub forum is only for drivers in Georgia.


----------



## Daisey77

Chinazac said:


> Which city do you live? I sort of forgot if this sub forum is only for drivers in Georgia.


Nope it's in the subform PAY. I'm in Denver but demographics shouldn't matter other than at determining if you're in a low-income Community or not


----------



## Chinazac

Daisey77 said:


> Nope it's in the subform PAY. I'm in Denver but demographics shouldn't matter other than at determining if you're in a low-income Community or not


Do you know where to find if the neighborhood you live falls within a low -income Community? I've seen members here posted that they knew how many feet their homes are located from the said community.


----------



## Chinazac

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> My apartment is in the required area.
> If I walked outside and crossed the street, I would be in a high income area so I'm eligible by 30 ft. hahaha
> So stupid.


Can you pls show me where ( like a link) to find out if the neighborhood you live falls within a low -income Community?


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Chinazac said:


> pls show me where ( like a link) to find out if the neighborhood you live falls within a low -income Community?


HERE is the link.


----------



## Chinazac

Taxi2Uber said:


> HERE is the link.


Thanks a lot. Apparently, my home in metro Atlanta falls in that category. But I haven’t heard anything about the emailing from SBA. Wonder why some folks have already been targeted.


----------



## Daisey77

Chinazac said:


> Do you know where to find if the neighborhood you live falls within a low -income Community? I've seen members here posted that they knew how many feet their homes are located from the said community.



There was a link on the SBA website that we used. It told us if we were in a low-income Community or not. let me see if I can find it Did you apply for the EIDL loan last year?


----------



## Daisey77

@Chinazac 





__





PolicyMap - Dig Deeper







sbaeidl.policymap.com


----------



## Chinazac

Daisey77 said:


> @Chinazac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolicyMap - Dig Deeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sbaeidl.policymap.com


Another member showed me the same link prior to you. Thank you, though?!


----------



## Chinazac

Daisey77 said:


> There was a link on the SBA website that we used. It told us if we were in a low-income Community or not. let me see if I can find it Did you apply for the EIDL loan last year?


Sure, I found it. Yes, I applied for the loan with amount of 41k last July and it has gone into yo the final processing stage since it was approved last December. I was asked to update the vision of documents previously submitted during the 4,5 months stretch( in March I had to red-submitted the tax return transcript request form again) . But everytime when I called SBA, I was told it was being processed. Don’t know why it has taken forever. When I log into my portal , it looks like it now . 
also, I turns out I live in a low income community. But the targeting email never arrives.


----------



## Chinazac

Daisey77 said:


> There was a link on the SBA website that we used. It told us if we were in a low-income Community or not. let me see if I can find it Did you apply for the EIDL loan last year?


Btw, Do you know that if EIDL loan can be used to pay personal debt including home mortgage balance?


----------



## Daisey77

Chinazac said:


> Btw, Do you know that if EIDL loan can be used to pay personal debt including home mortgage balance?


You cannot use it to pay ahead on things such as loans but you can use it to pay the monthly payments on things that are business-related so like your businesses rent. in our case that would probably I mean our car payment.


----------



## Sodium101

Forrestsmagical said:


> Don't wait too long. The application will time out and you will lose access. I've heard 1 week.
> 
> 
> If you experienced the reduction you can call. Many on other forums have had it overturned if your numbers are right.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/EIDL/comments/mo5jf8
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/EIDL/comments/mnnoft
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/EIDL/comments/mn2p8c
> 
> Edit: these are links to threads. Not sure why they came in as pictures on my end. Good info in those threads.


Thanks for that heads up. I submitted an email asking them to reconsider. They never got back to me in over a month. Then today I got the email for the supplemental target extra $5,000. After I submitted that one, the previous $9,000 was approved and supplemental $5,000 was approved within hours. SBA is coming thru!


----------



## Chinazac

Sodium101 said:


> Thanks for that heads up. I submitted an email asking them to reconsider. They never got back to me in over a month. Then today I got the email for the supplemental target extra $5,000. After I submitted that one, the previous $9,000 was approved and supplemental $5,000 was approved within hours. SBA is coming thru!
> 
> View attachment 600080


Hi! How long did it take for the funds to be deposited to your bank account after SBA said it was funded? Apparently mine got funded almost a week ago , then I called the SBA and the reps said the funds went out a few days ago. But it never hit my chase bank account ( I double checked with SBA , my funding info is up to date and correct) . The reps said it might take from a day up to 2 weeks. I can’t believe, it’s ACH direct deposit, why would it take longer than a day or two? I kept calling everyday , still no clear answers.


----------



## New2This

Chinazac said:


> Hi! How long did it take for the funds to be deposited to your bank account after SBA said it was funded? Apparently mine got funded almost a week ago , then I called the SBA and the reps said the funds went out a few days ago. But it never hit my chase bank account ( I double checked with SBA , my funding info is up to date and correct) . The reps said it might take from a day up to 2 weeks. I can’t believe, it’s ACH direct deposit, why would it take longer than a day or two? I kept calling everyday , still no clear answers.


Mine went next day. Wells Fargo. I've read Chase is dicking around with PPP and EIDL payments to individual (non-business) accounts. 

Contact Chase.


----------



## Daisey77

I bank with Chase and I had no problems but I'm one of the few that didn't. Although I did try to set up a business checking account and they would not allow it. The rep did call me a couple times afterwards probing for information on the money. She seemed rather disgusted we actually got this money. I simply told her I've already figured out a way around the issue so no need to worry. Have a good day. Bye. 

From my understanding the people who have had problems with Chase, Chase will not admit anything. They won't even admit to a deposit being attempted. Therefore they won't admit to declining or rejecting the deposit.


----------



## New2This

Daisey77 said:


> I bank with Chase and I had no problems but I'm one of the few that didn't. Although I did try to set up a business checking account and they would not allow it. The rep did call me a couple times afterwards probing for information on the money. She seemed rather disgusted we actually got this money. I simply told her I've already figured out a way around the issue so no need to worry. Have a good day. Bye.
> 
> From my understanding the people who have had problems with Chase, Chase will not admit anything. They won't even admit to a deposit being attempted. Therefore they won't admit to declining or rejecting the deposit.


I set up an account with a local bank I use. I tried to get it synced with my PPP deposit but Plaid wasn't working for them.

If I'd gotten the email that I had my EIDL advance coming and my bank dicked around with it, my EIDL would have been spent on bail money and lawyers. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Chinazac

New2This said:


> Mine went next day. Wells Fargo. I've read Chase is dicking around with PPP and EIDL payments to individual (non-business) accounts.
> 
> Contact Chase.


first of all, my chase account that the funds were supposed to go to is a business account which I opened this yr. I have a separate consumer checking account that I use to receive direct deposit from Uner. It never went wrong with payment shown up on it weekly. I called chase at least 3 or 4 times in the past a few days. I was told that they wouldn’t hold any in coming deposit regardless of the amount. Also there was no alert on my account for any past activities, nor is there incoming ACH scheduled. So I was told to go back to speak to SBA. then I kept calling SBA everyday , someone told me two deposits went out on 28th and 29th , again I asked to confirm my chase account number they had on file. It’s correct. Another rep even told me that the time for the deposits to arrive to my account is indefinite. Today another rep even got annoyed , besides telling me that there’s no return of the funds to SBA so far, she said some advices to me , the key word was -just wait. I even called the Department of Treasure( where the SBA funds come from ) to check if they would be able to assist me with this matter. But I was told by someone that they wouldn’t be able to find out wether or not the payments left for my bank.
I’m so lost. It’s like on side story form the either party. Where’s the money ? Did it vanish in the middle of depositing? I’m so stressed out.


----------



## New2This

Chinazac said:


> first of all, my chase account that the funds were supposed to go to is a business account which I opened this yr. I have a separate consumer checking account that I use to receive direct deposit from Uner. It never went wrong with payment shown up on it weekly. I called chase at least 3 or 4 times in the past a few days. I was told that they wouldn’t hold any in coming deposit regardless of the amount. Also there was no alert on my account for any past activities, nor is there incoming ACH scheduled. So I was told to go back to speak to SBA. then I kept calling SBA everyday , someone told me two deposits went out on 28th and 29th , again I asked to confirm my chase account number they had on file. It’s correct. Another rep even told me that the time for the deposits to arrive to my account is indefinite. Today another rep even got annoyed , besides telling me that there’s no return of the funds to SBA so far, she said some advices to me , the key word was -just wait. I even called the Department of Treasure( where the SBA funds come from ) to check if they would be able to assist me with this matter. But I was told by someone that they wouldn’t be able to find out wether or not the payments left for my bank.
> I’m so lost. It’s like on side story form the either party. Where’s the money ? Did it vanish in the middle of depositing? I’m so stressed out.


That sucks bro.

What's the business account for, if you don't mind me asking.

If it's not for Uber/Lyft, it may be setting off red flags with Chase.

From what I've read on here, A LOT of people have had issues with Chase, some with business accounts. 

I think NYC Board had some threads about Chase and issues with EIDL and PPP. Might take a look there.


----------



## Chinazac

New2This said:


> That sucks bro.
> 
> What's the business account for, if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> If it's not for Uber/Lyft, it may be setting off red flags with Chase.
> 
> From what I've read on here, A LOT of people have had issues with Chase, some with business accounts.
> 
> I think NYC Board had some threads about Chase and issues with EIDL and PPP. Might take a look there.


I opened the Chase business account a few months ago because it had an opening bonus attached to it ($300). So when I submitted my Target advance grant application, I logically put my new chase account in it for funding, thought I shouldn’t be any issue with the bank when it comes to incoming direct deposit , since I also read some negative reports in this forum about how someone’s grant from SBA got flagged and frozen by chase bank.
Anyway, at this moment I can’t change the funding info to my Wells Fargo account . What I don’t get is that, if something happened to my deposits at Chase, I should be informed by the bank when I spoke to them in this regard. But the bank acted like nothing had happened with my account.
btw, I did heard about some abnormalities about Chase recently. Hope those jokes didn’t happen to mine.








Chase customers become instant billionaires


A number of lucky Chase Bank customers have become billionaires overnight after a technical glitch dumped huge sums of money into their accounts.




www.finextra.com


----------



## Chinazac

They sent me the emails a day or so after my SBA portal showed my account was funded. It’s so strange. In fact my EIDL loan funds was deposited to my another bank account the same day after I signed the loan agreement electronically.


----------



## Chinazac

New2This said:


> That sucks bro.
> 
> What's the business account for, if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> If it's not for Uber/Lyft, it may be setting off red flags with Chase.
> 
> From what I've read on here, A LOT of people have had issues with Chase, some with business accounts.
> 
> I think NYC Board had some threads about Chase and issues with EIDL and PPP. Might take a look there.


If this is what you meant. But mine isn’t the case, apparently , the deposits NEVER HIT my Chase account


----------



## New2This

Chinazac said:


> If this is what you meant. But mine isn’t the case, apparently , the deposits NEVER HIT my Chase account


Yeah that's it.

IIRC the deposits hit my bank account the same day I got the notification email. 🤷‍♂️

Did you contact Chase by phone or in person at a branch?


----------



## Chinazac

New2This said:


> Yeah that's it.
> 
> IIRC the deposits hit my bank account the same day I got the notification email. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Did you contact Chase by phone or in person at a branch?


By phone becuz I thought the ACH or direct deposit thing is handled or processed by a so called - online banking department, irrelevant of any individual branch. Actually the customer service representative over phone told me the same. That being said, I guess I’ll need to go to the branch where I opened my business account ( I opened most of my bank accounts online), for this one I had to show the banker I work for Uber , considered a small business owner, thus qualified for a business account opening.


----------



## Chinazac

New2This said:


> Yeah that's it.
> 
> IIRC the deposits hit my bank account the same day I got the notification email. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Did you contact Chase by phone or in person at a branch?


today my SBA portal showed the status from Funded to Error. So I called. It turns out they sent the funds to the closed bank account which my loans funds were initially deposited to ( it hasn’t been updated in my portal , still shown as the same, I used to express my concern about info not being updated , but was told by representatives that not to go by the portal ). But when I called to double check my funding account info, at least on 2 occasions, I was confirmed the chase bank is on file with SBA for target advance.
Unbelievable, not until today the discrepancy came out of closet. For re-depositing , I was instructed to send a void check image and ID to the email - [email protected] I’m really pissed off.


----------



## New2This

Chinazac said:


> today my SBA portal showed the status from Funded to Error. So I called. It turns out they sent the funds to the closed bank account which my loans funds were initially deposited to ( it hasn’t been updated in my portal , still shown as the same, I used to express my concern about info not being updated , but was told by representatives that not to go by the portal ). But when I called to double check my funding account info, at least on 2 occasions, I was confirmed the chase bank is on file with SBA for target advance.
> Unbelievable, not until today the discrepancy came out of closet. For re-depositing , I was instructed to send a void check image and ID to the email - [email protected] I’m really pissed off.


That sucks.

I'm guessing if they have that email address set up you're not the only person who has had a problem. 

I'd recommend a non-Chase account just to prevent further delays.


----------



## Chinazac

New2This said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I'm guessing if they have that email address set up you're not the only person who has had a problem.
> 
> I'd recommend a non-Chase account just to prevent further delays.


I don’t think the Point is whether or not the email has been set up. I’d say it’s the breakdown of their procedure or negligence of the customer service team or more specifically, the so called Tier2 dept. I recalled that when I applied for the grant , in the online application it mailed ask me to upload a voided check image ( still not sure about the part, my EIDL loan process required me to do so ) or just enter the bank account info ( that’s what I did , for sure )
But the bottom line is that, when it showed my funds were sent , but chase bank claimed no arrival, so I had call back SBA to check , at least twice I was told by 2 reps that my chase bank in the one on file for the target advance funding.
Back to the closed bank account( still shown in my portal) issue that in fact SBA used for my grant funding , disregard that fact that I already provided to the Tier2 team my new bank account in response email 2 weeks ago for re-disbursement , after the other bank ridiculously sent back the loan funds to SBA after it was deposited to it and closed my bank account for so called “ suspicious activities “. So it’s been confirmed by SBA that the funds are back with them over 3 weeks ago. 
do there’s 2 different issues going on now. They messed up my funding accounts info and erroneously tried to deposit my grant funds to a closed bank account, ignoring my attempts to verify it with them when I realised something was wrong. 
Ive been told by the customer service that there’s no time frame for disbursement of returned funds. It can be months. 
after all, I guess I made the mistake by using a non- mainstream bank that I opened my account online and had the disaster loan funds deposited to it. 
but I don’t doubt chase bank would give me hard time when the grant funds are deposited.


----------



## Chinazac

I saw this in the new recently. Don’t know if it’s another version of new disaster assistance grant for us to apply. Has anyone heard of it?


----------



## New2This

Chinazac said:


> I saw this in the new recently. Don’t know if it’s another version of new disaster assistance grant for us to apply. Has anyone heard of it?


Looking at the fine print if you got PPP or EIDL you probably don't qualify.


----------



## Chinazac

New2This said:


> Looking at the fine print if you got PPP or EIDL you probably don't qualify.


Well, by looking up the stipulation on the government site, i submitted my PPP loan application after March , 2020, though. Should I be considered eligible?


----------



## New2This

Chinazac said:


> Well, by looking up the stipulation on the government site, i submitted my PPP loan application after March , 2020, though. Should I be considered eligible?


I saw this and assumed it meant nope if you got EIDL:










If I'm wrong I'm not above getting more free money 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 80sDude

Has anyone received the EIDL loan extension yet? Mine has been pending for 3 or 4 months now.


----------



## 142605

RodB said:


> Yeah, I am pretty sure you are right.
> Either full of shit or not very smart


They’re not mutually exclusive.


----------



## New2This

80sDude said:


> Has anyone received the EIDL loan extension yet? Mine has been pending for 3 or 4 months now.


What extension? 

You mean asking for more money?


----------



## 80sDude

New2This said:


> What extension?
> 
> You mean asking for more money?


Yes


----------



## New2This

80sDude said:


> Yes


Haven't tried it yet. Debating it.

How much are you going for?


----------



## 80sDude

The full 25k unsecured. I only took 15k on the 1st round.

It's been sitting in pending for months.


----------



## Chinazac

New2This said:


> I saw this and assumed it meant nope if you got EIDL:
> 
> View attachment 603768
> 
> 
> If I'm wrong I'm not above getting more free money 🤷‍♂️


I guess you’re correct


----------



## Chinazac

This might not be a good sub forum for a loan related question. But since the other forum hasn’t had any active posts for 2 months. So I d like to know if some suggestions can be offered here.

Has anyone who applied for EIDL loan or succeeded in securing a loan got a question like this? I already got my loan approved and it was funded at one point. But just got the email today. As a ride share driver , how can we have a hazard insurance? As we don’t have a physical location or business property. Should I ignore this message?


----------



## New2This

Chinazac said:


> This might not be a good sub forum for a loan related question. But since the other forum hasn’t had any active posts for 2 months. So I d like to know if some suggestions can be offered here.
> 
> Has anyone who applied for EIDL loan or succeeded in securing a loan got a question like this? I already got my loan approved and it was funded at one point. But just got the email today. As a ride share driver , how can we have a hazard insurance? As we don’t have a physical location or business property. Should I ignore this message?


Maybe an umbrella or homeowner's policy?

Call them and ask.


----------



## Safar

blu3icecream said:


> got my 10k grant from the edil today, i put down i had 10 employees though but i dont. They can take me to court if they want, law says 10k so thats what im taking. [email protected]


You will not get away with trying to be smart with the Feds. Don't end up in jail. Government can put you in a cage, they have the authority to do so.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Chinazac said:


> As a ride share driver , how can we have a hazard insurance? As we don’t have a physical location or business property. Should I ignore this message?


One member posted this here or on reddit (I forget now).
Since your business/business property is your car, the hazard insurance is your car insurance. 
Show the breakdown, comp/collusion, property, endorsements, etc.
Why would you think ignoring the message is a good idea? LOL


----------

